#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Mikrotik + thunderCache= perfeito...

## Roberto21

Olá pessoal, depois da tempestade aqui estou eu novamente para dar a minha contribuição aos colegas...vamos a luta...

*Antes de mais nada quero agradecer ao ''Magal'', pelas poucas e sábias palavras!!*

Seguinte, vou resumir aqui a primeira parte do que vocês devem fazer para que o seu Thundercache se integre ao Mikrotik e que vocês possam aproveitar essa execelente ferramenta, vamos supor que o debian já esteja instalado e você também já instalou o ThunderCache, faça da seguinte forma:

Em /ip/addresses> crie uma faixa de ip's que seja a mesma quando você instala o ThunderCache no caso é a 192.168.10.253/24, escolha a interfeace a qual o Thunder se conectará ao mikrotik, se for uma bridge que você usa não tem problema crie na bridge mesmo.

Em /ip/firewall/filter> Desabilite uma regra da Chain ''Vírus'' que bloqueia as portas 3127 e 3128, pois essas portas bloqueadas bloqueiam o redirecionamento do mikrotik para o thunder e vice versa.

Em ip/firewall NAt crie um NAT para a faixa de ip's que você adicionou em ip address, a regra ficará assim:

add chain=srcnat src-address=192.168.10.0/24 action=masquerade comment="NAT \
DEBIAN-SERVER" disabled=no

Feito isso coloque a interface que você adicionou o server em ENABLE para que o mikrotik crie um ARP dinâmico com o Ip e o MAC do server debian, observe que ao criar esse ARP ele ficará comum ''D'' indicando que foi criado dinâmicamente,, faça uma cópia e adicione esse ARP em sua lista.

A partir dai, você poderá pingar o seu server no ip 192.168.10.250, se você fez tudo certo o ping será ''0''.

Agora vamos ao redirecionamento:

A regra de redirecionamento é um dstnat>dstnat, isso quer dizer um redirecionameto de uma faixa de ip's para um ip determinado e uma porta determinada, a regra ficará assim:

add chain=dstnat src-address=192.168.253.0/24 dst-address=!192.168.10.250 \
protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.10.250 \
to-ports=3128 comment="proxy for HTTP requests" disabled=no 

*Onde está grifado de vermelho coloque a faixa de ip's de sua rede*

*Detalhe: É necessaário para as configurações, a instalação do pacote ''ssh'' no debian, se você chegou até aqui o seu server já está com a conexão a internet liberada, coloque um teclado e um monitor no server e digite o comando:*

*apt-get install ssh*


Depois de ter chegado até aqui você integrou o Mikrotik ao ThunderCache e você já poderá acessar o mesmo pelo SSH no mikrotik ou com o seu software preferido.

Acessando via SSH pelo Mikrotik: 

Abaixo do new terminal de seu MK tem o botão TELNET, clique nele, após ter clicado marque a funão SSH e digite o ip do server que no caso será: 192.168.10.250, o USER se você não mudou deve ser ''root'', após isso ele conectará via SSH em seu server e pedirá a senha que você definiu para o root durante a instalação, ao colocar a senha tecle enter e pronto, você está conectado ao seu servidor via SSH e isso será muito útil para configurarmos o Server e o ThunderCache.

Bom como vocês já viram esse tópico ficará extenso para relatar tudo de uma só vez, então quem quizer instalar e configurar o seu thunderCache todo aqui comigo faça todos os passos e deixem parado, que amanhã direi os passos necessários para configurar o thunderCache perfeitamente.

Você pode até deixar o servidor ligado em sua rede, bastando para isso desligar a regra de redirecionamento em ip/firewall/nat, que ele não influenciará em nada no funcionamento de sua rede até que eu passe os próximos detalhes.

É necessário um software que vai facilitar a vida de muita gente nas configurações do linux é o WINSCP, você pode baixar ele nesse link aqui:

http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/winscp.htm

Instale esse software por que vamos precisar dele.

Com bastante empenho consegui fazer com que o meu Server junto com o Thunder rodasse perfeito, ele deu vários problemas mas fui contornado todos e irei compartilhar com vocês aqui.

Quem já tiver instalado e tiver dúvidas *'''e eu souber responder'',* pode postar aqui.


Abração a todos e um detalhe mais...No fim do ano passado ganhei uma assinatura da revista *LINUX MAGAZINE* do forum *underlinux* por ser o *usuário mais agradecido* daquele mês, então dessa vez quero ver se ganho uma *PAJERO* hen pessoal...vamos lá (Rsssssss).

----------


## gladstony

Roberto, voce ja me ajudou e continua ajudando muito, meus sinceros votos... que seja seu o premio.

Abraço.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Roberto, voce ja me ajudou e continua ajudando muito, meus sinceros votos... que seja seu o premio.
> 
> Abraço.


e isso dai, tambem se incluo nese agradecimento. prarabem´s..

----------


## JHONNE

Roberto, 



meu mk ja funciona redirecionando por rotas a um servidor debian com cache squid, estive pensando em instalar o thundercache, mas hoje o que tenho medo é do desempenho. Como fica com cerca de 500 clientes? já fez algum teste do tipo?

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Roberto, 
> 
> 
> 
> meu mk ja funciona redirecionando por rotas a um servidor debian com cache squid, estive pensando em instalar o thundercache, mas hoje o que tenho medo é do desempenho. Como fica com cerca de 500 clientes? já fez algum teste do tipo?


esa e minha duvida tambem, pois se enonomizar banda mas comprometer o desempenho da navegação, talves posa não valer a pena!!

----------


## multlink

é complicado, mas no forum do thunder vi gente falando que roda com 700 clientes perfeito..

só que os pc que eles falam lá é coisa de outro mundo, servidores dell, optrom x4 com 8g memória puts investimento maciço em tecnologia

----------


## gladstony

Tenho o script do Luciano aqui, posso usar ele e suas regras?

----------


## Roberto21

> Roberto, 
> 
> 
> 
> meu mk ja funciona redirecionando por rotas a um servidor debian com cache squid, estive pensando em instalar o thundercache, mas hoje o que tenho medo é do desempenho. Como fica com cerca de 500 clientes? já fez algum teste do tipo?


 
Olá, boa tarde!

Seguinte, a resposta é *sim*, mas para isso você tem que esperar o tópico chegar as configurações finais do ThunderCache, veremos que o thunder funciona perfeitamente, mas o *calcanhar de Aquiles dele é o APACHE, configurando o apache certinho não tem erro.*

Só pra te dar uma idéia do que falo imagine um site quando congestionado, tipo receita em época de declaração, ai o site fica lento realmente por inúmeros acessos simultâneos, no thunder acontece a mesma coisa, por que como explicarei lá na frente, o Thunder é um servidor WEB como qualquer outro,ele pega as url's originais e reescreve para poder enviar, e quem faz esse envio é o APACHE, então configurando o apache certinho não tem erro.

Abração e logo mais a noite colocarei a segunda parte, no que diz respeito as primeiras configurações do ThunderCache no server.

----------


## Roberto21

> esa e minha duvida tambem, pois se enonomizar banda mas comprometer o desempenho da navegação, talves posa não valer a pena!!


 
A mesma resposta acima.

----------


## Roberto21

> é complicado, mas no forum do thunder vi gente falando que roda com 700 clientes perfeito..
> 
> só que os pc que eles falam lá é coisa de outro mundo, servidores dell, optrom x4 com 8g memória puts investimento maciço em tecnologia


 
Verdade camarada, para grandes redes é necessário uma maquina robusta, mas como a maioria tem em média até 300 clientes a maquina com a configuração *MINIMA* que recomendo é:

P4/775 processador 3.0 ou mais, 4G de memória ddr2/667 dois Hd's SATA de 500G.

*Como disse essas configurações são as minimas, se puder ser mais melhor.*

----------


## Roberto21

> Tenho o script do Luciano aqui, posso usar ele e suas regras?


 
*Sim com certeza* pode usar, acho até mais fácil para as pessoas instalarem via script dessa pessoa.

----------


## gu4rd1an

> Abração a todos e um detalhe mais...No fim do ano passado ganhei uma assinatura da revista *LINUX MAGAZINE* do forum *underlinux* por ser o *usuário mais agradecido* daquele mês, então dessa vez quero ver se ganho uma *PAJERO* hen pessoal...vamos lá (Rsssssss).



Roberto, está de parabens, otimo post, so queria lhe perguntar se ate o final dessa serie vc ira explicar como fazer para o cache ir a full no MK v3.xx, pois estou tendo dificudade no mesmo, abraços e continui assim.... :Adore:

----------


## Roberto21

Sim camarada, com certeza resolveremos isso, ainda não uso a versão 3.xxx, sou antigão (rsssssss) ainda uso a 2.9.50, mas, resolveremos essa parada juntos, até por que a marcação das regras do squid que vou comentar, são um pouco diferentes, peguei uma dica no forum do ThunderCache que foi uma mão na roda.

Por volta das 20:00hs coloco a parte seguinte, agora estou no ''batente''.


Aqui vai uma dica antecipada para o pessoal que já instalou e está tendo dificuldades na resolução de nomes, ou seja, um pequeno retardo na abertura das páginas:

Abra o ''executar'' no windos e digite: nslookup

O retorno será o dominio e seu endereço de *DNS*, olhem no resolv.conf se o primeiro name server bate com o apresentado, O seu *DNS* ''default'' é esse apresentado, e não o 192.168.10.253, então substitua no resolv.conf o primeiro name server pelo apresentado no DOS do windows.
Abração.

----------


## Acronimo

Roberto sem palavras o que vc fez, agradeço a vc muito por isso
abraços cara

----------


## jeanfrank

Excelente Roberto

Tenho que dizer estava meio sem corajem de continuar testando o thunder depois daqueles ocorridos la do outro forum fiquei meio cabrero, ja trabalho com o debian e a parte inicial do thunder sem o script do luciano, mas agora animei de novo a continuar adesenvolver o thunder junto com a galera e tendo vc como referencia, obrigado ai por tudo, ja estou trabalhando com a versão nova 3.20 mas tenho em produção a 2.9.50.


abraços e ancioso pela segunda parte quero conseguir trabalhar/configurar o thunder sem os scripts vamos ver...

valeu

----------


## gu4rd1an

> Excelente Roberto
> 
> Tenho que dizer estava meio sem corajem de continuar testando o thunder depois daqueles ocorridos la do outro forum fiquei meio cabrero, ja trabalho com o debian e a parte inicial do thunder sem o script do luciano, mas agora animei de novo a continuar adesenvolver o thunder junto com a galera e tendo vc como referencia, obrigado ai por tudo, ja estou trabalhando com a versão nova 3.20 mas tenho em produção a 2.9.50.
> 
> 
> abraços e ancioso pela segunda parte quero conseguir trabalhar/configurar o thunder sem os scripts vamos ver...
> 
> valeu


Amigo, boa tarde, vc diz esta trabalhando com a versao 3.20, agora te pergunto, vc consequiu fazer o cache full com ele?

----------


## jeanfrank

gu4rd1an

Então amigo estou com resultados iniciais estava muito ocupado testando uns balanceamentos aqui, exatamente 13 ao total então este debian que citei estava e esta funcionando bem no 2.9.50 foi so hoje pela manhã que consegui por ele pra rodar com mk 3.20 mas foi canceira tem algum tipo de bug sei lá o pessoal comenta muito resolvi adotando uma medida meio drastica mas fui aconselhado a migrar pra 3.22 é o que pretendo nos proximos dias me disseram que esta versão tem atualizações e melhorias consideraveis em relação ao 3.20

abraços

----------


## gu4rd1an

> gu4rd1an
> 
> Então amigo estou com resultados iniciais estava muito ocupado testando uns balanceamentos aqui, exatamente 13 ao total então este debian que citei estava e esta funcionando bem no 2.9.50 foi so hoje pela manhã que consegui por ele pra rodar com mk 3.20 mas foi canceira tem algum tipo de bug sei lá o pessoal comenta muito resolvi adotando uma medida meio drastica mas fui aconselhado a migrar pra 3.22 é o que pretendo nos proximos dias me disseram que esta versão tem atualizações e melhorias consideraveis em relação ao 3.20
> 
> abraços


Boa noite amigo. 
esta eu com a 3.23, mas tive muito dor de cabeça, travamento, autenticação radius sinistra entaum resolve fazer um donwgrade para 3.13, esse sim solucionou esse problemas, mas agora estou amarrado somente na função de cache full, nao estou acertando como fazer, nao envia ah full nem a pau... :Toilet:

----------


## Roberto21

Pra quem está com dificuldades para fazer a marcação no mangle dos arquivos do ThunderCache, como também do squid dê uma olhada nesse tópico aqui do forum do ThunderCache:

http://www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=134

Observe também nesse outro link, que é a página 5 do mesmo tópico do forum, as regras para a marcação tanto no squid como no MK:

http://www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=134&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=40

Para ter acesso ao forum é necessário fazer o cadastro, faça! vai valer a pena !

----------


## gu4rd1an

> Pra quem está com dificuldades para fazer a marcação no mangle dos arquivos do ThunderCache, como também do squid dê uma olhada nesse tópico aqui do forum do ThunderCache:
> 
> http://www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=134
> 
> Observe também nesse outro link, que é a página 5 do mesmo tópico do forum, as regras para a marcação tanto no squid como no MK:
> 
> http://www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=134&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=40
> 
> Para ter acesso ao forum é necessário fazer o cadastro, faça! vai valer a pena !


Vlw Roberto, ja tinha lido esse topico, porem o mesmo é para o mk 2.9.x, tentei atapitar para o mk 3.xx mas obtive exito... irei tenta novamente posso ter esquecido de alguma coisa... :Stickyman:

----------


## Roberto21

> Vlw Roberto, ja tinha lido esse topico, porem o mesmo é para o mk 2.9.x, tentei atapitar para o mk 3.xx mas obtive exito... irei tenta novamente posso ter esquecido de alguma coisa...


 
Tenho outra solução muito simples para marcar o Thundercache, lembre-se do funcionamento do Thunder, é um servidor apache enviando os vídeos na porta 80, então fica fácil deduzir que se você marcar o ip do Thunder no caso 192.168.10.250 na porta 80 vc maracará todo tráfego do Thunder, agora o IP do Thunder tem que ser setado na regra para não marcar o trafego da porta 80 do link por exemplo, mas isso eu vou detalhar mais na frente.

----------


## gu4rd1an

> Pra quem está com dificuldades para fazer a marcação no mangle dos arquivos do ThunderCache, como também do squid dê uma olhada nesse tópico aqui do forum do ThunderCache:
> 
> http://www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=134
> 
> Observe também nesse outro link, que é a página 5 do mesmo tópico do forum, as regras para a marcação tanto no squid como no MK:
> 
> http://www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=134&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=40
> 
> Para ter acesso ao forum é necessário fazer o cadastro, faça! vai valer a pena !



blzura.... ufa... agora ta tudo rodando redondim, so o filé...

vlw ai Roberto, depois de atapitar rodo certim agora... :Star:

----------


## gu4rd1an

> Tenho outra solução muito simples para marcar o Thundercache, lembre-se do funcionamento do Thunder, é um servidor apache enviando os vídeos na porta 80, então fica fácil deduzir que se você marcar o ip do Thunder no caso 192.168.10.250 na porta 80 vc maracará todo tráfego do Thunder, agora o IP do Thunder tem que ser setado na regra para não marcar o trafego da porta 80 do link por exemplo, mas isso eu vou detalhar mais na frente.



hummm. blz, estamos aguardando.... :Goodnight:

----------


## edcomrocha

Mutio interessante...

Acompanhando o post

----------


## eternal

em relação as configurações citadas no inicio do topico..
Quantas interface lan tem que ter o MK e o servidor com Debian?
e como ficam as regras do nat para quem usa Hotspot "chain=pre-hotspot" ou "chain=dstnat"?

----------


## Roberto21

> em relação as configurações citadas no inicio do topico..
> Quantas interface lan tem que ter o MK e o servidor com Debian?
> e como ficam as regras do nat para quem usa Hotspot "chain=pre-hotspot" ou "chain=dstnat"?


Bom, o Mk não precisa ser adicionado interface alguma, é só criar a faixa de ip na interface dos clientes, e o Debian só necessita uma interface mesmo,eth0.

dstnat.

----------


## Roberto21

Olá pessoal, boa noite!

Vamos dar seguimento abordando agora as configurações iniciais do Thundercache,Pré-suponho que o Thunder já esteja instalado e rodando com o debian, então vamos em frente.

A primeira configuração tem que ser feita no squid.conf, determinando qual a faixa de ip's que podem acessar o proxy, e é configurado da seguinte forma:

acl con_clients dst xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/24 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/24

Onde xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/24 é a faixa de ip's de sua rede interna (*clientes*) que vai acessar o servidor squid e o servidor Thunder, para adicionar várias faixas de ip só é necessário *um espaço* entre elas, no caso acima eu supostamente estaria usando duas.

Depois se você instalou via script de terceiros e não quer que as propagandas aparecam em sua rede comente essas três linhas colocando apenas um (((#))) na frente de cada linha, na configuração está assim:

acl ADSAdClient url_regex ADSAdClient31.dll
http_access deny ADSAdClient
deny_info http:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ADSAdClient

Faça assim:

#acl ADSAdClient url_regex ADSAdClient31.dll
#http_access deny ADSAdClient
#deny_info http: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ADSAdClient

Pronto a propaganda não existirá mais, se quizer deixe, para quem não instalou via script pule essa parte.

Em seguinda altere esse parametro aqui:*url_rewrite_children 10 para:*
*url_rewrite_children 100*

*url_rewrite_children* - A função desta instrução é definir quantas instâncias ficará residente na memória principal gerenciando requisições. Não existe um número mágico, isso depende de caso à caso, mas de 50 a 100 instâncias numa estrutura pequena a média é geralmente suficiente.

Nessa parte está abordada a configuração *''BÁSICA''* para o funcionamento da ferramenta, as configurações totais do squid.conf que uso e que estão 100% em minha rede colocarei mais adiante, por enquanto é a configuração básica para funcionamento.


*Continua...*Thunder.conf

----------


## datalinenet

Licença level6 mikrotik R$: 510,00 MD BRASIL
Um cafezinho na rodoviaria R$: 0,50

Um post desse nivel R$: NÂO TEM PREÇO!!!

 :Itsme: Parabens amigo...

----------


## Roberto21

Olá Pessoal, boa noite!

Adiantando nosso tópico, vou fazer essa noite mesmo a configuração basica do thunder.conf, seguinte:

As configurações do thunder.conf são só essas, mas alguns detalhes e atenção fará toda a diferença:

$cache_dir = "/var/www/thunder"; ( aqui o diretório onde os arquivos são armazenados)
$disk_max = 98; // in percent ( aqui o total do HD usado pelo thunder no caso 98%)
$cache_scr = "/etc/squid";
$server_ip = "192.168.10.250"; ( aqui o endereço ip do thunder)
$cache_url = "http://$server_ip/thunder";
$download_speed = 512; // kbytes ( aqui a velocidade dos downloads )
$logadd_on = false; 
$redir = "301:"; // keep empty if you need a internal rewriter (aqui foi mudado para 301 explicarei)
$proxy_host = ""; // keep it empty if you dont need proxy
$proxy_port = "5128"; (aqui a porta usada pelo thunder e pelo squid)
// advanced params - IF YOU DONT KNOW, DONT TOUCH!
$packet_size = 200; // in bytes
$packet_delay = 2000; // time in micro second
$download_timeout = 10;

*Aconselho não mexer no resto a não ser que saiba o que está fazendo*

Vamos comentar as mudanças:

#Acho que a maioria não precisará mexer no diretório do Thunder nem no tamanho de espaço usado pelo Hd, mas se precisar e souber o que está fazendo pode mexer.

# Se você for alterar a faixa de IP do squid e das interfaces terá que mudar aqui também.

#Aqui você define a velocidade de download do arquivos pelo Thunder, o meu está setado em 512, mas tenho 6M de link e esse valor é o suficiente para mim, originalmente vem com 256, altere de acordo com seu link, lembrando que ao começar a fazer um download de um vídeo o Thunder só para o download quando o vídeo for carregado totalmente, independente se o cliente fecha o vídeo no meio ou não, fazendo assim seu link ficar ocupado com esse download, então moderação com esse valor, a não ser que você tenha link suficiente.


*DICA DO FORUM DO THUNDERCACHE ONDE FACILITOU MUITO A MARCAÇÃO NO MANGLE POSTADO POR* '''*ThunderBRZ*'''

*com a nova versao nao é necessario esse trampo todo !!!*
*é só colocar no thunder.conf a opcao 301 no redirect q ele repassa pro cliente a nova URL !!!*
*ae é so fazer um mangle marcando o dominio do seu apache !!!*

A opção default é 302.

# se for mudar a porta do proxy squid terá que mudar aqui também

*Essas são as configurações básicas do Thunder.conf, essas não devemos alterar muita coisa não até o final.*


*Continua ...resolv.conf*

----------


## Roberto21

Olá pessoal..estou inspirado.... continuando essa noite ainda

*Um dos detalhes mais importantes nas configurações basicas para o perfeito funcionamento do Thundercache é nessas configurações do resolv.conf*

No resolv.conf determinamos os servidores de DNS em que o ThunderCache e o squid fará o processo de resolução de ip>>nomes, o servidor DNS primário setado errado nessas configurações fará o seu Thunder e seu squid travar em certas ocasiões por não conseguir resolver os nomes no protocolo de DNS, então para achar o DNS certo de sua rede em uma maquina dentro da rede com windows abra o menu iniciar e depois executar e digite:

nslookup

O retorno será o dominio e seu endereço de *DNS primário*, configurem esse ip que é mostrado no *primeiro endereço* do *''nameserver''* depois podem acrescentar os secundários. O seu *DNS* ''default'' é esse apresentado, e não o 192.168.10.253, então substitua no *resolv.conf* o primeiro ''nameserver'' pelo apresentado no DOS do windows.

isso é uma grande falha nas configurações do server e a maioria não atentou para isso.


*Bom pessoal, três partes do tópico fiz agora a noite ( mais que eu esperava) espero que aproveitem e as dúvidas postem aqui para que todos nós possamos compartilhar das soluções.*

Também aprendo todos os dias, se alguém tiver alguma sugestão ou um comentário a fazer sobre as configurações por favor, fique a vontade.


*Continua...* *apache e php*

----------


## fitimacedo

Parabéns Roberto

Pelo Tópico esta bem melhor que o do Luciano.
Bem mais explicado. Muito bem continui assim.

Mas tem algumas regras que eu já vi e vc disse que estava errada? rsrsrs.... so que estavão em formato de telinhas do Mk.

Parabéns agora este tópico esta com cara de forum.

----------


## gu4rd1an

> Olá pessoal..estou inspirado.... continuando essa noite ainda
> 
> *Um dos detalhes mais importantes nas configurações basicas para o perfeito funcionamento do Thundercache é nessas configurações do resolv.conf*
> 
> No resolv.conf determinamos os servidores de DNS em que o ThunderCache e o squid fará o processo de resolução de ip>>nomes, o servidor DNS primário setado errado nessas configurações fará o seu Thunder e seu squid travar em certas ocasiões por não conseguir resolver os nomes no protocolo de DNS, então para achar o DNS certo de sua rede em uma maquina dentro da rede com windows abra o menu iniciar e depois executar e digite:
> 
> nslookup
> 
> O retorno será o dominio e seu endereço de *DNS primário*, configurem esse ip que é mostrado no *primeiro endereço* do *''nameserver''* depois podem acrescentar os secundários. O seu *DNS* ''default'' é esse apresentado, e não o 192.168.10.253, então substitua no *resolv.conf* o primeiro ''nameserver'' pelo apresentado no DOS do windows.
> ...


é isso Roberto, esta de parabens, continui assim.... :Star:

----------


## mgn5005

Parabens...!!

Excelente contribuição, 



Abraços


Marcelo

----------


## Roberto21

Olá pessoal!
Vamos ver mais na frente que precisamos evitar queos arquivos que vão para o Thunder, ao mesmo tempo vá também para o squid, por que teríamos a situação daquele tópico onde explico que o cache do MK + youtube seria desnecessário e teríamos que evitar que eles fossem para o cache do MK, temos que evitar também que todos os arquivos que vão para o Thunder não entrem no Squid.

Agora usaremos a '''cabeça'' para pensar:

*Se o Thunder baixa os arquivos dele memo e não pega do squid, então pra que permitir que os arquivos do Thunder entrem no squid ?*

*SIMPLES ASSIM !!!!*

É só pensar um pouquinho meu filho (Rsssssssssssss)

Isso é mais na fente (rsssss)

----------


## Squire

> Olá pessoal!
> Vamos ver mais na frente que precisamos evitar queos arquivos que vão para o Thunder, ao mesmo tempo vá também para o squid, por que teríamos a situaçã daquele tópico onde explico que o cache do MK + youtube seria desnecessário e teríamos que evitar que eles fossem para o cache do MK, temos que evitar também que todos os arquivos que vão para o Thunder não entrem no Squid.
> 
> Isso é mas na fente (rsssss)



acopanhando como sempre..
tinha desativado o thunder do meu squid, ate descobrir formas de deixa-lo mais estavel..
vamos ver se agora agente consegue 
rs

Parabens e continue assim!!  :Adore:

----------


## rodrigomanga

sou burro ou não achei o passo a passo do thunder cache? ou isso aqui é o forum da matéria? sei lá, daqui a pouco e vejo.

Parabéns por ter feito um passo a passo, isso ajuda bastante e comunidade, e divulga ainda mais o Thunder Cche, q é um sistema open source sem fins lucrativos. Faço o sistema no meu tempo vago, com objetivo de melhorar o cache da minha lan house.

O legal é q o sistema é otimo pra provedores, e tem um desempenho excelente, quem não usou, teste!

Só não recomendo o plugin do orkut para usuários leigos, pois precisa de varias modificações no sistema, para que o desempenho seja bom, senão seu server vai travar!

----------


## Roberto21

Pô Rodrigo tu é burro pra C..... (kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk)

Você além de um profissional que é, parece ser um cara extremamente simples, onde se coloca *como um simples dono de uma lan house*, e que faz o Thunder no *seu tempo vago*...caramba cara...vocêe stá muito a frente de várias pessoas, *e me incluo ai*.

Muito obrigado por seu comentário em meu tópico isso só me reforça a tese que fiz a coisa certa, ( sem fins lucrativos).

Abração e sempre que seu tempo '''livre aparecer'' dá uma força aqui pra galera. :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:

----------


## clovisfernando

Parabéns, acompanhando...

----------


## Roberto21

*Todos os méritos do Thundercache deve ser dado ao Rodrigo Manga e seus colaboradores no projeto, olhem a simplicidade do camarada no post acima.* 
Bom, esse tópico ''todo'' não é só para copiar e colar, é para que possamos compartilhas os problemas e soluções para instalar uma ferramenta importante e que nos auxiliará muito em nossos provedores.

Derepente parece ser *''desnecessário''* que uma pessoa qualquer oriente outras para a aprendizagem de qualquer coisa que seja, então vamos fechar colégios e faculdades por que os professores não precisam estar lá, para te orientar e te ensinar os detalhes ''seja'' ele qual for..*sem sentido não?* *Longe de mim me comparar a qualquer ''bom'' professor, estou longe disso, mas algumas idéias são diferentes das minhas...analizem e tirem as suas conclusões.*

Vamos ao que interessa realmente, no caso agora o apache:

Bom, vamos pensar e analizar como o apache se comportaria em diversos cenários,redes de 0 a 100 clientes, de 100 a 500 clientes, e acima, muito acima disso, mas acho que acima de 500 clientes se pode ter um hardware mais eficiente para esse serviço.

Como já disse no tópico anterior o diagrama ''basico e simplificado'' do Thunder é o seguinte:

A conexão é redirecionada do Mk para o server debian ''no caso'' lá a conexão entrará no squid e no próprio squid há um redirecionamento para o Thunder, esse por sua vez reescreve as url's originais para outra em que possa ser lida e interpretada como um HIT, quer dizer, o Thunder faz uma cópia dentro do servidor de todos os arquivos que entram para ele, essa cópia é que vai ser enviada para o cliente quando ele solicitar algo que esteja no Thunder, e quem faz esse envio é o apache, o servidor web do seu Thunder.

Então é fácil perceber que sua maquina começa a trabalhar como um ''servidor'' de arquivos de internet mesmo, se você verificar de onde está vindo os arquivos com o snnifer por exemplo, ele mostrará que vão vir todos do ip do seu Thunder no caso 192.168.10.250, e não de um ip válido da internet, pensando assim, quanto mais cheio estiver o seu HD mais requisições o apache vai ter que responder, talvez chegando ao seu limite em um período que pode ser diferente, e que cada caso é um caso, percebe-se também que os valores das configurações do apache podem mudar de acordo com a quantidade de solicitações recebidas por ele, isso quer dizer que, pode acontecer que quando seu cache encher de verdade, pode haver lentidão, ou travamentos, mas o próprio apache dispõe de várias ferramentas para isso não acontecer.

Peço aos colegas que sabem mais sobre o apache que postem alguma coisa para nos ajudar por que não domino o conteúdo do apache e tudo que sei sobre foi pesquizando no google. Aqui vai um execelente link onde mostra uma ferramenta do apache, e como ela pode ser usada exatamente nesse caso, vocês darão uma lida no conteúdo e todo comentário é bem vindo, mas as configurações ''default'' do apache estão funcionando perfeitamente para mim a não ser um só parâmetro que alterei, o link é esse:
http://www.gdhpress.com.br/servidores/leia/index.php?p=cap6-29

( Não utilizo esse módulo, só estou mostrando que temos inúmeras opções de configurações.)

Nesse outro link aqui temos uma relação dos módulos suportados pelo apache, aos quais podem ser pesquizados e adicionados em cada situação.
http://www.criarweb.com/artigos/arquitetura-servidor-apache.html

As principais funções do apache2.conf que estão setadas quando você instalar o seu ThundeCache são essas:

<IfModule mpm_prefork_module>
StartServers 5
MinSpareServers 5
MaxSpareServers 10
MaxClients 150
MaxRequestsPerChild 0
</IfModule>

*StartServers*
A diretiva StartServers define o número de processos criados na inicialização do Apache. O Apache irá continuar abrir os processos até que alcance o número de MinSpareServers

*MinSpareServers, MaxSpareServers*
MaxSpareServers e MinSpareServers determina quantos processos filhos devem ser mantidos rodando. Se MinSpareServers for muito baixo e muitas requisições forem iniciadas, então o Apache terá que abrir processos adicionais para atender as requisições. Criar processos filhos é relativamente caro. Se o servidor estiver ocupado criando processos, ele não estará disponível para servir as requisições imediatamente. MaxSpareServers não deve ser muito alto, ele pode causar problemas de recursos desde que cada processo *consome os recursos da máquina*. 

*Maxclients*
O MaxClients seta o número máximo de clientes simultâneos que pode ser suportada por cada servidor. Nenhum processo além do que está definido será aberto. Ele não deve conter um número muito baixo já que as requisições serão colacadas em fila, o que eventualmente irá dar time-out e os recursos do servidor continuarão não utilizados. Setar este valor muito alto irá causar o início de swap e o tempo de resposta irá cair drasticamente.

( A quantidade de clientes que você tem não é a quantidade que deve ser configurada em maxclients, até por que não estão todos conectados simultâneamente, esse número está de bom tamanho, a não ser que vc tenha uma rede superior a 500 clientes.)

*MaxRequestsPerChild*
A diretiva MaxRequestsPerChild definie o número de requisições que um processo do servidor irá gerenciar. Depois as requisições MaxRequestsPerChild irão morrer. É definido para 0 por padrão, o que significa que o processo não irá expirar nunca. É apropriado setar este valor para alguns milhares. Isto pode ajudar a previnir vazamento de memória desde que o processo morre depois de servir um número de requisições. Não sete este valor muito baixo, já que criar novos processos causa overhead.

Todos essas referências foram pesquizadas no google, e estão aqui para que possam ter uma referência no que pode ser mudado em seu server apache no caso de um execesso de requisições e travamento do mesmo.Vale citar que não mexi nas configurações default do apache2.conf, e até agora tudo está perfeito, veremos se algo acontecerá lá na frente, mas isso faz parte de uma nova ferramenta que está sendo desenvolvida, agora usuários que tenham realmente conhecimento com o apache podem citar aqui otimizações para todos, mas por enquanto tá bom demais.

Parâmetro alterado no meu apache2.conf: *MaxKeepAliveRequests 100*
Quanto maior esse número, mais requisições um mesmo usuário poderá fazer antes de liberar a conexão para outro. Valores típicos estão entre 100 e 500 (0 significa que não há limite). 

Bom, finalizando hoje '''''aqui está o calcanhar de Aquiles''' do Thunder, prudência com esses valores, começe com as configurações default, observem que a maior parte desse conteúdo foi só referências para que todos consigam saber o que são as configurações.

*Continua*...*PHP...*

----------


## ddllss

> *preparando ''apache e php'' ...ainda hoje a noite...aguardem...*


 
Olá Roberto,
Parabens cara, muito bom trabalho, eu estou sem tempo de testar aqui, mas estou acompanhado tudo, (e salvando pra vender no ML!!!)kkkkk
É nada cara, mais uma vez parabens, sei que isso é conhecimento adquirido com esforço e tempo.. e sei que seu salario e seu combustivel para continuar contribuindo é os agradecimentos que você ganha, (não só você mas todos que postam algo, querem apenas um "click" em agradecimento, o que parece tão dificil para muitos..).
Você é um dos caras que eu sempre pesquiso por nome, porque sei que aprenderei algo novo.. 
Como você disse no começo do post que ganhou uma assinatura de revista, e agora gostaria de uma Pagero, te desejo boa sorte, que Deus te de muita sabedoria e te capacite a cada dia para alcançar seus objetivos.

abraços,

----------


## Roberto21

Após o PHP já temos todas as configurações ''básicas'' para que o Thunder rode, ai vamos entrar nas configurações específicas das interfaces,segurança,squid.conf,regras do Mk de mangle e firewall filter, limites de trafego, configurações em que o Mk ajudará muito o server não ficar sobrecarregado, e ai sim, é só esperar os clientes fazerem os comentários ( rsssssss )

Vou relatar a vocês a resposta de um cliente meu quando pelo msn pedi para ele testar um vídeo do youtube, quando instalei o Thunder, a resposta dele foi:

huuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuu (rssss) :Dancing: 

*Vamos em frente...*

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> sou burro ou não achei o passo a passo do thunder cache? ou isso aqui é o forum da matéria? sei lá, daqui a pouco e vejo.
> 
> Parabéns por ter feito um passo a passo, isso ajuda bastante e comunidade, e divulga ainda mais o Thunder Cahe, q é um sistema open source sem fins lucrativos. Faço o sistema no meu tempo vago, com objetivo de melhorar o cache da minha lan house.
> 
> O legal é q o sistema é otimo pra provedores, e tem um desempenho excelente, quem não usou, teste!
> 
> Só não recomendo o plugin do orkut para usuários leigos, pois precisa de varias modificações no sistema, para que o desempenho seja bom, senão seu server vai travar!


amigo, se vc e que fas isso, e se realmente faz o que promete o sistema, vc simplesmente e o mesias para nos provedores pequenos, eu ainda não testei, mas se realmente faz o que promete, vou mandar fazer uma estatua tua aqui no meu provedor, e tambem lan house ehehhehe..
que deu te ilumine, se não tiver ganhos materiai´s como tem gente ganhando em cima do que tu ta fazendo, pod estar serto, ta gerando um carma enormeee. tu vai ser muito iluminado... ehhee hare baba.

----------


## Magal

É isso ai Roberto, sempre contribuindo com o fórum. Parabéns. 

Abs

Magal

----------


## Roberto21

> É isso ai Roberto, sempre contribuindo com o fórum. Parabéns. 
> 
> Abs
> 
> Magal


Esse aqui é *TÉCNICO* do meu time !!!!!!!!!!


Abração.

----------


## Roberto21

Olá pessoal, bom dia a todos!

Será que o nosso manual está tão bom assim que ainda não apareceu nem uma dúvida da galera? Ontem um amigo nosso atravéz do msn me pediu uma ajuda para integrar o MK dele ao debian, e para a minha surpresa e a dele não fiz nada, já estava funcionando perfeitamente com ping '''0'''' do Mk para o debian.

Um outro detalhe não menos importante para a perfeita integração do Mk ao server é fazer uma regra no firewall filter aceitando toda a conexão da faixa de ip's do server, que no caso seria 192.168.10.0/24, por que percebi que algumas regras de bloqueio de vírus bloqueiam ou limitam alguns vídeos dependendo de qual porta eles usem.

Essa regra deve ficar antes da regra do bloqueio de vírus.

Abração e bom fianl de seman a todos

----------


## neydourado

> Olá pessoal, bom dia a todos!
> 
> Será que o nosso manual está tão bom assim que ainda não apareceu nem uma dúvida da galera? Ontem um amigo nosso atravéz do msn me pediu uma ajuda para integrar o MK dele ao debian, e para a minha surpresa e a dele não fiz nada, já estava funcionando perfeitamente com ping '''0'''' do Mk para o debian.
> 
> Um outro detalhe não menos importante para a perfeita integração do Mk ao server é fazer uma regra no firewall filter aceitando toda a conexão da faixa de ip's do server, que no caso seria 192.168.10.0/24, por que percebi que algumas regras de bloqueio de vírus bloqueiam ou limitam alguns vídeos dependendo de qual porta eles usem.
> 
> Essa regra deve ficar antes da regra do bloqueio de vírus.
> 
> Abração e bom fianl de seman a todos


Mas o Thunder não funcionou, eh pedi pro Paulo Jr, o mesmo que lá no forum do thundercache, mas pra surpresa dele, td configurado certinho... no Debian-Server, mas as regras do NAT *(as que estão no inicio do post)* não deu certo.... estou usando o MK 3.23.

Se alguem tiver uma solução pra isso agradeço.

Mas uma vez obrigado, Roberto, Paulo Jr, Rodrigo Manga eh todos aqueles que fazem deste forum uma referencia.... obrigado por nos ajudar...

----------


## Roberto21

Daqui a pouco estarei no msn para te ajudar, depois disso você vai compartilhar aqui com os colegas o que foi e a solução...Chego já.

OBS: Um colega me perguntou hoje no msn se era vantagem instalar o Thunder por que ele *faria dois downloads simultâneos* fazendo com que o link fique no gargalo rapidamente.

*Quero dizer aos colegas que esse problema não existe* no ThunderCache, *ele não tem essa falha*, e para quem não está antenado e atualizado com o ThunderCache está perdendo uma oportunidade de se atualizar hen...vamos lá pessoal o Thunder é o sonho dourado dos provedores.

----------


## Draconro

Caro amigo Roberto21 , desde de já agradeço sua atenção a a este forum para com uma "tremenda" ajuda a todos que estão a necessitar dessas config's ae.

Sou muito noob, noob mesmo mais estou começando a sair do berço, hehehehehe... :Stickyman: 

Não há palavras tanto e elogios quanto de agradecimento pelas pessoas que gostam e setem um grande prazer em ajudar e tirar um tempo tanto para passar as regras quanto para tirar duvidas das mesmas.

Mais ta bom de tanta babação né! hehehehehehe!  :Rofl: 

Abraços! E que Deus lhe abençoe e a todos de bom coração e boa vontade nesse forum.  :Top:  :Party:

----------


## brunocabrini

Boa Noite

Eu estava usando o proxy paralelo na versão 2.9.27 e estava uma maravilha, resolvi comprar a licença do mk e atualizei para a versão 3.23, mas ando tendo problemas para colocar o thundercache.

Alguem ai conseguiu colocar o thunder para funcionar nesta versão?

Segui as regras do roberto que esta na primeira pagina e so esta mostrando os videos do youtube que ja estavam no cache. Entrei no proxy atraves do telnet do mk e vi que ele não esta pingando para fora, mas quando mudo o dnsname em /etc/resolv.conf (de 192.168.10.253 p/ o meu dns)ele começa a pingar para fora, mas depois disso nada funciona(nem a propagando no msn). Tente colocar os dois dns juntos mais não consegui.

Alguem poderia me dar uma ideia, talvez esse seja o problema de algumas pessoas aqui no forum

abraços a todos

Obrigado Roberto pela Contribuição

Bruno Cabrini

----------


## Roberto21

Bruno, acabamos de colocar o Thunder do amigo Ney para funfar 100% e é a versão 23 também...algo errado vc fez lá...se quizer estou no msn agora.

Abração.

----------


## neydourado

Boa Noite ou Bom Dia.....

São quase 1h da manha, eh o Roberto, esta aqui me dando td ajuda, eh graças a perseverança dele.... tudo deu certo o thundercache, ta funfando uma maravilha.... Pessoal do Under, vamos começar a preparar os seus servidores... pra implantar o thunder....

Roberto, mais uma vez obrigado.....

 :Party:  :Dancing2:  :Dancing2:  :Dancing2:  :Dancing2:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:

----------


## Roberto21

Pois é Ney, percebo agora uma boa vontade das pessoas em ajudar nos problemas com o Thunder, coisa que não existia antes de eu resolver ajudar a *TODOS* a colocar essa ferramenta execelente para funcionar, mas isso é bom, por que a coisa começa a ficar transparente, e não entrelinhas.

Um abração. :Party:

----------


## ssn129

Olá a todos


Ñ desmerecendo o M4D3, vc boto pocando.
foi atraves de suas explicações que eu concegui colocar o proxy paralelo para rodar, muito obrido.

----------


## osmano807

Bom, mas e o consumo de memória? Aqui eu adaptei (bom, eu escrevi do zero mas tirando como base o thunder) para Windows (SquidNT), e só o downloader.php consome 16Mb de memória. Estou vendo se eu faço um donwloader em c++, mas eu estou sem compilador e vai em delphi mesmo.

Se consegui depois eu posto como instalar no Windows.

Ah, tem alguma biblioteca para download, tipo a libcurl, mas atualizada para Delphi?

----------


## rps67

Um coisa legal que estou percebendo é dedicação da pessoas em correr atrás pra colocar o thunder pra rodar, algus com dificuldades no Linux ( que para quem ainda não tinha muito conhecimento o thunder esta impulsionando as pessoas a estudarem mais ) e no redirecionamento para o mk. Vi isso no emepenho do amigo neydorado ( até a 1 hora da manha ). Bom ...... gostaria de dar uma opinião, no caso do amigo neidourado, postar as regras que ele usou no mk de forma bem detalhada para que os demais possam ver o exemplo dele e adaptar a realidade de cada um ( por favor sem ctrl C + ctrl V ).
Sucessos moçada ........

----------


## magrock

Parabéns Roberto e sucesso pra voce !! :Adore:

----------


## ssn129

> Olá Pessoal, boa noite!
> 
> Adiantando nosso tópico, vou fazer essa noite mesmo a configuração basica do thunder.conf, seguinte:
> 
> As configurações do thunder.conf são só essas, mas alguns detalhes e atenção fará toda a diferença:
> 
> $cache_dir = "/var/www/thunder"; ( aqui o diretório onde os arquivos são armazenados)
> $disk_max = 98; // in percent ( aqui o total do HD usado pelo thunder no caso 98%)
> $cache_scr = "/etc/squid";
> ...


 

Olá,

Onde encontro o arquivo, thunder.conf, ñ estou conseguindo encontrá-lo.

Obrigado.

----------


## neydourado

> Um coisa legal que estou percebendo é dedicação da pessoas em correr atrás pra colocar o thunder pra rodar, algus com dificuldades no Linux ( que para quem ainda não tinha muito conhecimento o thunder esta impulsionando as pessoas a estudarem mais ) e no redirecionamento para o mk. Vi isso no emepenho do amigo neydorado ( até a 1 hora da manha ). Bom ...... gostaria de dar uma opinião, no caso do amigo neidourado, postar as regras que ele usou no mk de forma bem detalhada para que os demais possam ver o exemplo dele e adaptar a realidade de cada um ( por favor sem ctrl C + ctrl V ).
> Sucessos moçada ........



Pessoal, favor seguuir a risca o que o Roberto postou anteriomente no post, eh depois no MK 3.23, essa eh a minha versão.

Depois no MK, poe essas regras...

Conf MK
#
/ ip firewall mangle 
add chain=forward protocol=tcp content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=forward-hits \
passthrough=yes comment="CACHE FULL" disabled=no 
add chain=forward connection-mark=forward-hits action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=cache-hits passthrough=yes comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=postrouting dscp=48 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=proxy-hits passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=postrouting connection-mark=proxy-hits action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=proxy-squid passthrough=yes comment="" 
disabled=no 
add chain=forward protocol=tcp content="THUNDER: THUNDER" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=thunder-connection \
passthrough=yes comment="THUNDER CACHE FULL" disabled=no 
add chain=forward protocol=tcp connection-mark=thunder-connection action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=thunder-packs \
passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 

/ queue tree 
add name="cache_hits" parent=global-out packet-mark=proxy-squid limit-at=1000000 queue=thunder priority=8 \
max-limit=3000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no 
add name="cache-antigo" parent=global-out packet-mark=cache-hits limit-at=1000000 queue=default priority=8 \
max-limit=2000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no 
add name="ThunderCache" parent=global-out packet-mark=thunder-packs limit-at=1000000 queue=thunder priority=8 \
max-limit=3000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no 


/ip firewall nat

*add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=NAT-HadNet disabled=no \
out-interface=pppoe-out1*

add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="NAT DEBIAN-SERVER" disabled=no \
src-address=!192.168.10.250

add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="proxy for HTTP requests" disabled=no \
dst-address=!192.168.10.250 dst-port=80 protocol=tcp src-address=\
172.16.0.0/16 to-addresses=192.168.10.250 to-ports=3128

Em vermelho negrito eh o NAT do meu DSL. então caso ja tenha o seu NAT. não use esta regra.

*Importante:* Não use Ctrl C + Ctrl V

----------


## brunocabrini

> Bruno, acabamos de colocar o Thunder do amigo Ney para funfar 100% e é a versão 23 também...algo errado vc fez lá...se quizer estou no msn agora.
> 
> Abração.


 Opa Roberto, Boa Noite

Desmanchei tudo que eu havia feito e fiz novamente e ai resolveu funcionar. eu devia ter feito algo errado e não estava achando o erro.

Gostaria de agradecer a atenção e agradecer o topico mais uma vez.

Abraços.

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Roberto,

Você estar usando o thunder para o orkut?

Eu retirei porque o mesmo ficava sem se comunicar em 2 horas de uso...

Hoje estou usando ele, mas meu server é reiniciado toda madrugada.

----------


## Roberto21

> Bom, mas e o consumo de memória? Aqui eu adaptei (bom, eu escrevi do zero mas tirando como base o thunder) para Windows (SquidNT), e só o downloader.php consome 16Mb de memória. Estou vendo se eu faço um donwloader em c++, mas eu estou sem compilador e vai em delphi mesmo.
> 
> Se consegui depois eu posto como instalar no Windows.
> 
> Ah, tem alguma biblioteca para download, tipo a libcurl, mas atualizada para Delphi?


 
Boa Noite pessoal!!!

Seguinte, estou sempre procurando ''encontrar pessoas'' que possam ajudar no desenvolvimento do ThunderCache, em mais de 600 contatos que tenho no msn ''só do under''' tenho procurado os profissionais da área específica para nos ajudar, como nosso amigo *Rafael* que conversei com ele no msn ontem *''especialista em PHP*, mostrei o forum do Thunder para ele, o mesmo fez o cadastro lá e ainda não conhecia o ThunderCache, ele prontamente gostou da ferramenta e disse qiue poderia ajudar vendo uma forma de *otimizar o PHP*, então camarada, se você realmente conseguir isso vai ser bom para todo mundo e ajudará nesse tópico que na minha opinião ainda vai render muitos frutos a todos.

Faça mesmo!!!!!!  :Itsme:

----------


## Roberto21

> Um coisa legal que estou percebendo é dedicação da pessoas em correr atrás pra colocar o thunder pra rodar, algus com dificuldades no Linux ( que para quem ainda não tinha muito conhecimento o thunder esta impulsionando as pessoas a estudarem mais ) e no redirecionamento para o mk. Vi isso no emepenho do amigo neydorado ( até a 1 hora da manha ). Bom ...... gostaria de dar uma opinião, no caso do amigo neidourado, postar as regras que ele usou no mk de forma bem detalhada para que os demais possam ver o exemplo dele e adaptar a realidade de cada um ( por favor sem ctrl C + ctrl V ).
> Sucessos moçada ........


Olá camarada !!

Seja muito bem vindo a esse tópico, já tinha mandado uma mensagem privada para você para que você viesse participar aqui, por que sei que você participa do forum do Thunder e tem seu destaque lá.

A idéia aqui não é um copiar e colar, mas desde pequenos *'''eu, você''* e *todos* precisamos de alguém que nos oriente, isso começa com nossos pais, passa por nossos professores, e vai até certo ponto de nossa vida, alguns tem a facilidade de assimilar um determinado conhecimento melhor que outros, mas isso não significa ser melhor que outros, temos que analizar diversas situações e compreender por que você aprendeu tal coisa com mais facilidade que seu próximo, afinal *'''infelizmente'*' existem abismos entre as pessoas no que diz respeito ao acesso do ensino com qualidade e coisas assim, acho que tudo começa na base, um ''jardim de infância bem feito, um primário bem feito, apoio da família '''inclusive finaceiro'' e isso tudo irá se refletir no final, a partir dai que poderíamos avaliar por que alguns compreendem mais fácil alguma coisa e outros não, mas isso é um estudo* único* de cada pessoa.

Então como eu e você e muitos que tivemos a SORTE de *Deu*s nos dar oportunidades e inteligência, nada mais gratificante do que repassar, a grana é boa e é necessária, mas como já disse se você faz um trabalho bem feito a grana vem não tem jeito.

Por causa de alguns tópicos meus eu tenho um certo respaudo em minha região, e ganho com isso, amanhã iriei viajar 400KM para analizar uma rede com 2000 clientes com 18M de link dedicado e me parece que tá se arrastando lá, esse crédito do dono desse provedor me contactar para fazer o serviço da rede dele devesse ao forum *UNDERLINUX*, e aqui não existe cobrança de minha parte, então isso afirma o que disse, trabalhe que o dinheiro vem.

Abração e seja bem vindo. :Itsme:

----------


## Roberto21

> Pessoal, favor seguuir a risca o que o Roberto postou anteriomente no post, eh depois no MK 3.23, essa eh a minha versão.
> 
> Depois no MK, poe essas regras...
> 
> Conf MK
> #
> / ip firewall mangle 
> add chain=forward protocol=tcp content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=forward-hits \
> passthrough=yes comment="CACHE FULL" disabled=no 
> ...


 
Ney, percebi algo diferente no que você postou, no que diz respeito a terceira regra do mangle, a marcação que uso *não é essa* para a terceira marcação no mangle, essa é como está no tópico do Thunder, até por que não faço a marcação pela tag THUNDER: THUNDER, e sim no ip e porta do Thunder, e a razão para isso, é aquela mudança no thunder.conf para 301, como explicado lá atraz.

Obrigado pela contribuição.

----------


## Roberto21

Onde encontro o arquivo, thunder.conf, ñ estou conseguindo encontrá-lo.

Obrigado.[/QUOTE]

Se você estiver usando o WINSCP para acessar os arquivos no debian está na pasta:

etc/squid/thunder.conf

----------


## Roberto21

> Roberto,
> 
> Você estar usando o thunder para o orkut?
> 
> Eu retirei porque o mesmo ficava sem se comunicar em 2 horas de uso...
> 
> Hoje estou usando ele, mas meu server é reiniciado toda madrugada.


 
SIM, detalhe muito importante que ainda não cheguei lá nas configurações APAGAR O DERETÓRIO DO orkut.com.php

Vocês podem fazer isso através do WINSCP clicando com o botão direito em cima e mandando ''deletar''

----------


## Roberto21

> Olá a todos
> 
> 
> Ñ desmerecendo o M4D3, vc boto pocando.
> foi atraves de suas explicações que eu concegui colocar o proxy paralelo para rodar, muito obrido.


 
OLha, vou postar aqui algumas palavras sobre o *Luciano*!!!!

O *Luciano* mereçe *TODO O CRÉDITO DE VOCÊS* pois foi ele quem nos apresentou essa ferramenta, é um profissional inteligente demais, dedicado no que faz, e respeitado por muitos que tem acesso ao conhecimento que ele tem.

Só que eu *'''DIGO EU'''* discordo dele em algumas situações, mas isso é um problema entre *EU E ELE* e vocês não devem colocar gasolina na fogueira.

Não entendam isso como uma bronca, vamos respeitar a forma como ele pensa, e deixar ele fazer o que ele acha certo, se ele quizer fazer um comentário aqui no nosso tópico será bem vindo, *mas*, será com a filosofia desse tópico.

----------


## brunocabrini

> Bruno, acabamos de colocar o Thunder do amigo Ney para funfar 100% e é a versão 23 também...algo errado vc fez lá...se quizer estou no msn agora.
> 
> Abração.


Bom Dia Roberto

Resolvi desfazer e refazer tudo novamente, então acabou funcionando. Obrigado pela Atenção!

Outra coisa que gostaria de saber

se eu quiser entrar no SARG eu digito: http://192.168.10.250:86, isso de qualquer maquina da minha rede. Teria como eu colocar senha nessa pasta ou criar uma regra onde somente uma maquina poderia acessa-la?
Como você faz para gerar o relatorio do dia? Toda vez que gero um relatorio aqui ele gera o relatorio do 1º dia pra cá, já tentei uns comandos que peguei em alguns foruns mas não tive sucesso.

Mais uma vez Obrigado a todos

Bruno Cabrini

----------


## Roberto21

Boa noite pessoal!

Novidades na análise do tráfego do ThunderCache na rede, olhem a regra de *limite de conexões* ( para quem já instalou) que a quantidade de conexões limitadas deve ter aumentado muito, ou seja, o limite de conexões está limitando o ThunderCache, como explicado em tópico anterior, em um link na parte do apache, não é bom ficar limitando o servidor apache em certas situações onde um processo ocuparia muito tempo para ser finalizado por causa de um ''possível'' funil na rede, isto é, um limite grande a saída de arquivos imposto lógicamente pelo mikrotik.

*façam o seguinte:*

Excluam da regra de limite de conexões o ThunderCache, e verão o desempenho melhorar muito do Thunder.

*Principal sintoma do limite:* páginas que estão cacheadas pelo Thundercache com retardo para serem concluidas e o explorer liberado para outra requisição, falta de abertura de algumas fotos ou demora, barra de status apresenta que a página está concluida mas vc percebe que a página não finalizou, aparecendo com alguns segundos o arquivo que faltava.

Verifiquem ai e comentem aqui.

*Hoje continua nosso tópico, agora sobre o PHP*

----------


## Roberto21

> Bom Dia Roberto
> 
> Resolvi desfazer e refazer tudo novamente, então acabou funcionando. Obrigado pela Atenção!
> 
> Outra coisa que gostaria de saber
> 
> se eu quiser entrar no SARG eu digito: http://192.168.10.250:86, isso de qualquer maquina da minha rede. Teria como eu colocar senha nessa pasta ou criar uma regra onde somente uma maquina poderia acessa-la?
> Como você faz para gerar o relatorio do dia? Toda vez que gero um relatorio aqui ele gera o relatorio do 1º dia pra cá, já tentei uns comandos que peguei em alguns foruns mas não tive sucesso.
> 
> ...


 

Sim, crie uma regra no address list com os ip's que vc deseja liberar, depois crie uma regra no firewall filter bloqueando tudo, só liberando para esse acesso os ip's do address list.

----------


## larrymsi

Roberto,

Achei hiperintessante como vem conduzindo o passo a passo desta formidavel ferramenta, ate parece que esta ensinando para pre-vestibulandos.. Fazendos os a pensar, porem mostrando os caminhos da pedras e armadilhas das pegadinhas...

Parabens....

Vai ai o meu agradecimentos... quem sabem que com mais este nao ajuda ai a ter a sua pajero... rs

----------


## Roberto21

Bom pessoal, para o *PHP* não encontrei material na internet onde nós ''leigos no assunto'' possamos configurar para influenciar em um melhor desempenho ou não, não que isso não seja possível, mas, terá que ser feito por alguém que realmente se dedica ao PHP e conheça todas as suas ''''variáveis''''.

São duas coisas sujeridas nesse tópico, mais um link para otimização do apache ( *EM CASO DE NECESSIDADE*):
http://forum.imasters.uol.com.br/index.php?showtopic=291988 

E uma única alteração que fiz no php através de uma dica do forum do Thundercache que é:

editar a variavel memory_limit do seu php.ini ela está com 128M e dobre esse valor para 256M.

Não tenho mais nada a dizer sobre o PHP até por que como disse não sei nada sobre o PHP, se algum colega nosso que entende do assunto quizer contribuir com explicações sobre o PHP e otimizações por favor o tópico está aberto.


*Continua...*

----------


## Roberto21

Aquele pessoal do forum do Thundercache mereçe aplausos mesmo, pois estão se dedicando realmente a evoluir com Thundercache, e em um futuro bem próximo um provedor de internet wireless ou qualquer outro provedor pequeno sem o Thunder não conseguirá concorrer com nenhum outro que tenha...Anotem isso ai!

Bom, se chegamos até aqui e o Thunder está funcionando é por que você fez tudo correto, se não está, volte e revise o tópico desde o seu início que você encontrará o erro, vou falar agora sobre o squid.conf onde as configurações podem variar demais em cada server e no grau de conhecimento do mesmo, mas para um funcionamento básico e até certo ponto detalhado sugiro essas configurações aqui do squid.conf, com algumas alterações no que diz respeito ao tamanho do HD e quantidade de memória usada no mesmo, isso você terá que alterar segundo o seu hardware, aqui estão as configurações que sugiro:

NÃO COPIEM E COLEM AVALIEM AS REGRAS E VEJAM O QUE É MELHOR PARA SEUS SERVER'S

Se alguém tiver alguma sugestão de otimização por favor postar aqui.

*Continua...*

----------


## gu4rd1an

> OBS: Um colega me perguntou hoje no msn se era vantagem instalar o Thunder por que ele *faria dois downloads simultâneos* fazendo com que o link fique no gargalo rapidamente.
> 
> *Quero dizer aos colegas que esse problema não existe* no ThunderCache, *ele não tem essa falha*, e para quem não está antenado e atualizado com o ThunderCache está perdendo uma oportunidade de se atualizar hen...vamos lá pessoal o Thunder é o sonho dourado dos provedores.


Amigo, poderia explica como isso acontece?

----------


## pedrovigia

thunder distro

para quem tem dificuldades em instalar o debian e configurar o thunder, fiz uma distro que faz todo o serviço e tem apenas 190MB abaixo o link para o download:

http://mkauth.luock.net/mk-authv3.iso

ou

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

e manual de instalação em:

mk-auth

com essa distro fica mamão com açucar...

----------


## neydourado

> thunder distro
> 
> para quem tem dificuldades em instalar o debian e configurar o thunder, fiz uma distro que faz todo o serviço e tem apenas 190MB abaixo o link para o download:
> 
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
> 
> e manual de instalação em:
> 
> mk-auth
> ...


*4 - Quais os modos de Autenticação suportados pelo sistema?*
Hotspot e PPPoE.


Pedro, Bom Dia. 
Este sistema existe a possibilidade de utilizar ele, usando MAC-IP-DHCP. Pois eh forma que utilizo, tentei usar PPoE, mas a poluição eh muita... não ficou legal... hotspot ficou muito lenta a minha rede...

Att,
Ney Dourado

----------


## Interparque

> Bom pessoal, para o *PHP* não encontrei material na internet onde nós ''leigos no assunto'' possamos configurar para influenciar em um melhor desempenho ou não, não que isso não seja possível, mas, terá que ser feito por alguém que realmente se dedica ao PHP e conheça todas as suas ''''variáveis''''.
> 
> São duas coisas sujeridas nesse tópico, mais um link para otimização do apache ( *EM CASO DE NECESSIDADE*):
> http://forum.imasters.uol.com.br/index.php?showtopic=291988 
> 
> E uma única alteração que fiz no php através de uma dica do forum do Thundercache que é:
> 
> editar a variavel memory_limit do seu php.ini ela está com 128M e dobre esse valor para 256M.
> 
> ...


Robeto21, já reinstalei o meu Thundercache diversas vezes, estava acompanhando o forum do Thunder mas não consegui solucionar o problema que causa a mensagem: (An error occurred, please try again later.) O Squid está funcionando a Full normalmente, é apenas a parte do apache e do PHP que eu acredito que esteja errado em algum detalhe... já refis diversas vezes as configurações, mas sem nenhum exito com a mensagem: An error occurred, please try again later. Se alguém ja passou por isto é poder relatar está experiencia será de agrado para o forum.

----------


## Squire

> Ney, percebi algo diferente no que você postou, no que diz respeito a terceira regra do mangle, a marcação que uso *não é essa* para a terceira marcação no mangle, essa é como está no tópico do Thunder, até por que não faço a marcação pela tag THUNDER: THUNDER, e sim no ip e porta do Thunder, e a razão para isso, é aquela mudança no thunder.conf para 301, como explicado lá atraz.
> 
> Obrigado pela contribuição.



Grande *Roberto21
*vc podedar um exemplo dessa sua regra, para o Cache Full pra agente,
ja estou seguindo o passo-a-passo e me parece estar tudo bem ate agora. 
Agora começei a fazer o "THUNDER FULL" , rsrs.. :Rofl: 

estou tendo difucldades nessa marcação, ja tenho o zph pronto, me parece ser algum erro meu no apache, participo do forum do thunder, mas ainda nao consegui..

vc tem alguma dica?

valeu Grande :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore: 
e Parabens por tudo que tem feito por nos

----------


## LeopoldoMeireles

Roberto, primeiro parabéns pelo tópico vc está salvando muita gente e principalmente quem está começando como eu e precisa economizar no link e trazer algo diferente para o cliente, estou com uma duvida sobre o equipamento que vc recomendou. Principalmente em relação aos Hd´s você sugeriu 2 de 500gb. Poderia explicar o pq de dois? Seria um so pro squid e outro so pro thunder é isso?

Vlw.

Leopoldo

----------


## Roberto21

> Roberto, primeiro parabéns pelo tópico vc está salvando muita gente e principalmente quem está começando como eu e precisa economizar no link e trazer algo diferente para o cliente, estou com uma duvida sobre o equipamento que vc recomendou. Principalmente em relação aos Hd´s você sugeriu 2 de 500gb. Poderia explicar o pq de dois? Seria um so pro squid e outro so pro thunder é isso?
> 
> Vlw.
> 
> Leopoldo


 
Sim, um para o squid e outro para o ThunderCache.

----------


## Roberto21

> Grande *Roberto21*
> vc podedar um exemplo dessa sua regra, para o Cache Full pra agente,
> ja estou seguindo o passo-a-passo e me parece estar tudo bem ate agora. 
> Agora começei a fazer o "THUNDER FULL" , rsrs..
> 
> estou tendo difucldades nessa marcação, ja tenho o zph pronto, me parece ser algum erro meu no apache, participo do forum do thunder, mas ainda nao consegui..
> 
> vc tem alguma dica?
> 
> ...


 
OLá!

Brother parece que você não leu o tópico desde o início por que o que você está me perguntando tem na *PÁGINA 4 DO TÓPICO E TAMBÉM NA PÁGINA 12.*

*Vamos ler o tópico e nos concentrar mais, para evitar pergntas desnecessárias !!!!*

----------


## Roberto21

> Robeto21, já reinstalei o meu Thundercache diversas vezes, estava acompanhando o forum do Thunder mas não consegui solucionar o problema que causa a mensagem: (An error occurred, please try again later.) O Squid está funcionando a Full normalmente, é apenas a parte do apache e do PHP que eu acredito que esteja errado em algum detalhe... já refis diversas vezes as configurações, mas sem nenhum exito com a mensagem: An error occurred, please try again later. Se alguém ja passou por isto é poder relatar está experiencia será de agrado para o forum.


Você instalou o Thunder como ? Via script do Luciano? Se foi o erro está no seu MK, se não o erro deve estar na instalação.

----------


## Roberto21

> Amigo, poderia explica como isso acontece?


 
Olhe nesse link aqui do forum do Thundercache, se não abrir o link é por que tem que fazer o cadastro no forum, se não tiver faça!!!

http://www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=298

----------


## Roberto21

Pessoal vou comentar hoje sobre os benefícios que o Thundercache vem fazendo em uma rede no interior do Estado onde instalei a ums 10 dias atraz . 
Chegando lá hoje para uma visita e configuração de alguns parâmetros do Thunder ( aproveitando a viagem) me deparei com (130,4Gigas) de hit's no windows update na rede de nosso colega, o detalhe é que mais de 90% dos computadores da rede dele está aparecendo que o windows não é original (rsssssssss) já viram né?

*Fantástico o desempenho do ThunderCache.*

----------


## Squire

> OLá!
> 
> Brother parece que você não leu o tópico desde o início por que o que você está me perguntando tem na *PÁGINA 4 DO TÓPICO E TAMBÉM NA PÁGINA 12.*
> 
> *Vamos ler o tópico e nos concentrar mais, para evitar pergntas desnecessárias !!!!*


Olá Roberto
eu ja tinha lido essa parte do topico, mas é q em um dos seus posts vc diz não usar o tag *content="THUNDER: THUNDER"* para marcação de pacotes para cache full e no post da pagina 12 esta com esse marcação.. 
por isso a minha duvida  :Withstupid:  como seria a marcação usando o ip e porta do cache?

foi malz aew

----------


## Roberto21

você vai fazer a marcação usando o ip do Thunder, mais a porta 80 do apache...Quer que eu coloque a regra não né? :Stickyman:  :Itsme:

----------


## Squire

> você vai fazer a marcação usando o ip do Thunder, mais a porta 80 do apache...Quer que eu coloque a regra não né?



Ok.. vou tentar aqui 

valeu obrigado :Adore:

----------


## Interparque

> Você instalou o Thunder como ? Via script do Luciano? Se foi o erro está no seu MK, se não o erro deve estar na instalação.


Eu segui o passo a passo do forum do Thunder por diversas veses e sempre apos as comfiguraçõse vou fazer os testes de cache e aparece a mensagem: (An error occurred, please try again later), e o video é cacheado porem só aparece após ser carregado totalmente.
Onde consigo o script para instalação do Thundercache desenvolvido pelo Luniano? É possivel rodar este script no Ubuntu 8.04?

----------


## Roberto21

> Eu segui o passo a passo do forum do Thunder por diversas veses e sempre apos as comfiguraçõse vou fazer os testes de cache e aparece a mensagem: (An error occurred, please try again later), e o video é cacheado porem só aparece após ser carregado totalmente.
> Onde consigo o script para instalação do Thundercache desenvolvido pelo Luniano? É possivel rodar este script no Ubuntu 8.04?


 
No tópico dele que se chama TUTORIAL DEBIAN PARA INTEGRAÇÃO AO MK, está logo aqui na primeira página do forum, mas é para o debian.

----------


## Roberto21

> Ok.. vou tentar aqui 
> 
> valeu obrigado


 
Avise ai se conseguir ou não! :Itsme:

----------


## ilhanet

Olá Pessoal,
estou aqui para dar um depoimento sobre o trabalho do  :Adore: Roberto :Adore: . Ele configurou o Debian com thunder cache, proxyfull, Mikrotik e tudo mais para mim. O que dizer....eu que pensava que o meu MK estava bom. Bom poderia até esta, mas agora esta fora de serie. Tudo funcionando certinho, mas tudo mesmo sem nada a reclamar. O Thunde Cache rolando a 1000 rpm. Se voces quiserem contratar os serviços desse profissional, podem o fazer sem medo de ser feliz.
Roberto, muito obrigado mesmo, até os meus clientes agradecem.
Fica com Deus.

----------


## JHONNE

> Olá Pessoal,
> estou aqui para dar um depoimento sobre o trabalho do Roberto. Ele configurou o Debian com thunder cache, proxyfull, Mikrotik e tudo mais para mim. O que dizer....eu que pensava que o meu MK estava bom. Bom poderia até esta, mas agora esta fora de serie. Tudo funcionando certinho, mas tudo mesmo sem nada a reclamar. O Thunde Cache rolando a 1000 rpm. Se voces quiserem contratar os serviços desse profissional, podem o fazer sem medo de ser feliz.
> Roberto, muito obrigado mesmo, até os meus clientes agradecem.
> Fica com Deus.


 
Preciso te agradecer, nem to participando direito do tópico, mas vale a pena quando se vê a valorização de um trabalho bem feito, Roberto é um cara inovador que tá sempre trazendo soluções novas e além do mais é um cara que aceita crítica, sugestões e admite quando está equivocado, merece todos os seus agradecimentos!!!

----------


## JRNET

Bom dia a todos, estou acompanhando esse maravilhoso post e tentando implementar o thunder cache em minha rede. Estou conseguindo fazer o cache do youtube, porem, tenho que esperar baixar o vídeo para assistir. A seguinte menságem de erro aparece.

an erro occurred, please try again later

E os vídeos da globo.com tabém acontece a mesma coisa, tem que esperar baixar.

Estou usando a v 2.1 do thunder com Debian + squid 2.7.

Agradeço a atenção.

----------


## faieppi

> Avise ai se conseguir ou não!


Olá Roberto, muito bom o material, andei acompanhando o tópico e com ajuda do amigo EDCOMROCHA consegui fazer a intergração do sitema, conseguimos pingar do mk para o debian, acessar pelo ssh normalmente, porém qdo ativa a regra ñ navega, no meu caso diferente uso uma RB450 com MK 3.10 e faço balanceamento de 3 links adsl por grupo de clientes, clientes com o ip final 2 até 63 link1 final 65 até 127 link2 final 129 até 191 link3, se possivel, saberia informar se já fez algum etste nessas situações? Agradeço....

----------


## Interparque

> Bom dia a todos, estou acompanhando esse maravilhoso post e tentando implementar o thunder cache em minha rede. Estou conseguindo fazer o cache do youtube, porem, tenho que esperar baixar o vídeo para assistir. A seguinte menságem de erro aparece.
> 
> an erro occurred, please try again later
> 
> E os vídeos da globo.com tabém acontece a mesma coisa, tem que esperar baixar.
> 
> Estou usando a v 2.1 do thunder com Debian + squid 2.7.
> 
> Agradeço a atenção.


Olá JRNET, eu já passei por isto, e o problema era a rule do mangle e a in interface do nat. de uma olhadinha nas tuas configurações do MK e revise estas regras.

----------


## Roberto21

> Olá Roberto, muito bom o material, andei acompanhando o tópico e com ajuda do amigo EDCOMROCHA consegui fazer a intergração do sitema, conseguimos pingar do mk para o debian, acessar pelo ssh normalmente, porém qdo ativa a regra ñ navega, no meu caso diferente uso uma RB450 com MK 3.10 e faço balanceamento de 3 links adsl por grupo de clientes, clientes com o ip final 2 até 63 link1 final 65 até 127 link2 final 129 até 191 link3, se possivel, saberia informar se já fez algum etste nessas situações? Agradeço....


Ainda não..esse ai é um caso clássico onde se tem que ''esquentar'' os miolos. :S:

----------


## datalinenet

Ola galera do under.... assim como o outro colega comentou sobre ter feito com o roberto toda a configuração eu tbm solicitei os serviços dele. E olha que serviço... fazem 14 horas que foi implementada a configuração do thunder e esta as mil maravilhas.O HD esta apenas com 5,5GB de cache mas ja se percebe uma diferença super grande.A navegação esta praticamente em cima do thunder,tudo limpo , o upload do modem esta trabalhando em no maximo 60% (ADSL 8MB/400kbps)... eu tinha um load balance usando um modem de 4MB/400kbps(ADSL) , nem ele estou usando no momento ,somente o modem de 8MB, realmente parece um milagre.Tudo funciona nas mais perfeitas condiçoes.Valeu apena o investimento,por questão de etica não vou comentar o valor pago ao roberto,mas com toda certeza eu pagaria ate 10 vezez mais,porque o trem funciona msm.

Roberto,muito obrigado brother...

Obs: É tão eficiente o thunder, que ja vou dizer pro roberto que se algum akee da minha regiao (um possivel concorrente) solicitar os serviços dele para colocar o thunder, irei pagar o dobro pra ele nao fazer o serviço pro kara kkkkkkkkkkkk !!!!

----------


## gladstony

> Ola galera do under.... assim como o outro colega comentou sobre ter feito com o roberto toda a configuração eu tbm solicitei os serviços dele. E olha que serviço... fazem 14 horas que foi implementada a configuração do thunder e esta as mil maravilhas.O HD esta apenas com 5,5GB de cache mas ja se percebe uma diferença super grande.A navegação esta praticamente em cima do thunder,tudo limpo , o upload do modem esta trabalhando em no maximo 60% (ADSL 8MB/400kbps)... eu tinha um load balance usando um modem de 4MB/400kbps(ADSL) , nem ele estou usando no momento ,somente o modem de 8MB, realmente parece um milagre.Tudo funciona nas mais perfeitas condiçoes.Valeu apena o investimento,por questão de etica não vou comentar o valor pago ao roberto,mas com toda certeza eu pagaria ate 10 vezez mais,porque o trem funciona msm.
> 
> Roberto,muito obrigado brother...
> 
> Obs: É tão eficiente o thunder, que ja vou dizer pro roberto que se algum akee da minha regiao (um possivel concorrente) solicitar os serviços dele para colocar o thunder, irei pagar o dobro pra ele nao fazer o serviço pro kara kkkkkkkkkkkk !!!!


Roberto, como ficaria aplicação do Debian antes do mk?
Exemplo: link >> debian >> mk >> clientes?

----------


## Roberto21

> Roberto, como ficaria aplicação do Debian antes do mk?
> Exemplo: link >> debian >> mk >> clientes?


 
Olha, cada caso é um caso e precisa ser avaliado, mas o princípio é esse mesmo, ao fazer o redirecionamento para o Thunder e ao dar internet ao thunder a sequencia fica exatamente assim.

----------


## tarcisiojr

ola reoberto21 parabens pelo seu trabalho que vem desenvolvendo sobre o thunder cache, a minha duvida eh como eh faco pra instalar um 2o servidor de proxy squid e redirecionar somente dominios de filmes pro 2o servidor??? eu quero manter o meu 1o servidor de proxy squid e ter o 2o servidor somente pra filmes no caso o thunder que configuracoes eu terei de fazer no squid do 1o pra isso ser possivel???

----------


## Roberto21

> ola reoberto21 parabens pelo seu trabalho que vem desenvolvendo sobre o thunder cache, a minha duvida eh como eh faco pra instalar um 2o servidor de proxy squid e redirecionar somente dominios de filmes pro 2o servidor??? eu quero manter o meu 1o servidor de proxy squid e ter o 2o servidor somente pra filmes no caso o thunder que configuracoes eu terei de fazer no squid do 1o pra isso ser possivel???


 
Olha, quando o Thunder é instalado você está colocando em seu server ''dois servidores'' o Thunder e o Squid, todos os arquivos salvos pelo ThunderCache são negados pelo squid, sendo assim o que não estiver salvo no Thunder está no squid, por isso que sugiro dois hd's para instalação, um para o squid e outro só para o ThunderCache.

----------


## edcomrocha

> Ainda não..esse ai é um caso clássico onde se tem que ''esquentar'' os miolos.


 
Roberto boa noite!!!!

No caso do nosso amigo FAIEEP sera que nao funcionaria se a gente colocasse o web-proxy do mk pra funcionar e colocasse a opçao parent proxy com ip do debian e a porta dele no web-proxy do mk, estou perguntando porque nao sei se funciona o thunder nessa configuraçao do web-proxy do mk, se puder ajudar a gente agradecemos, ja colocou uns 3 thunder pra rodar e ta todo mundo sastifeito  :Big Grin: 

Falow abraços a todos

----------


## Roberto21

> Roberto boa noite!!!!
> 
> No caso do nosso amigo FAIEEP sera que nao funcionaria se a gente colocasse o web-proxy do mk pra funcionar e colocasse a opçao parent proxy com ip do debian e a porta dele no web-proxy do mk, estou perguntando porque nao sei se funciona o thunder nessa configuraçao do web-proxy do mk, se puder ajudar a gente agradecemos, ja colocou uns 3 thunder pra rodar e ta todo mundo sastifeito 
> 
> Falow abraços a todos


 
Já foram muito mais de 3 colega, a procura não para de aumentar...Seguinte, funciona sim em parent proxy, mas você não conseguirá fazer a marcação no mangle dos arquivos do Thunder, e outra coisa, perderá o relatório do sarg, por que o único ip que o debian vai enchergar é o do MK.

Agora qual é a finalidade de usar parent proxy ?

----------


## Roberto21

pessoal Flagrei agora a pouco o desempenho do Thunder em minha rede e fiz um print aqui para vocês analizarem o desempenho dessa fantástica ferramenta:

----------


## edcomrocha

> Já foram muito mais de 3 colega, a procura não para de aumentar...Seguinte, funciona sim em parent proxy, mas você não conseguirá fazer a marcação no mangle dos arquivos do Thunder, e outra coisa, perderá o relatório do sarg, por que o único ip que o debian vai enchergar é o do MK.
> 
> Agora qual é a finalidade de usar parent proxy ?


Ola Roberto obrigado por responder, eu escrevi errado e só agora que você respondeu eu vi desculpe os erros....

1º eu disse que eu coloquei 3 thunder pra rodar para amigos meus que tem redes sem fio tambem estudando o que você postou e o Luciano tbm

2º só disse para usar o parent proxy pra ver se rolava no mk 3.x do nosso amigo FAIEEP ja que nao estamos conseguindo fazer pela regra normal de redirecionamento que esta postado no seu post, mais ai perderemos algumas funcionalidades importantes dele neh esa era minha duvida


mais uma vez agradeço

Abraços e obrigado pela atençao, vamos estudar aqui outra forma de faze-lo se ter alguma dica sera de grade ajuda

valewww

----------


## Roberto21

Camarada, já instalei em mais de um Mk versão 3.xx, qual é o problema? O que você não está conseguindo ?

----------


## osmano807

Gente, estou testando uma versão para Windows, e ela funciona com url_rewrite do squidguard + apache, então acho que poderia funcionar somente com o mikrotik modificando a url.

Aqui é uma lan house, mas já tem alguns vídeos aqui, olhem:
http://osmano807.no-ip.org:8080/relatorio.php

----------


## edcomrocha

> Olá Roberto, muito bom o material, andei acompanhando o tópico e com ajuda do amigo EDCOMROCHA consegui fazer a intergração do sitema, conseguimos pingar do mk para o debian, acessar pelo ssh normalmente, porém qdo ativa a regra ñ navega, no meu caso diferente uso uma RB450 com MK 3.10 e faço balanceamento de 3 links adsl por grupo de clientes, clientes com o ip final 2 até 63 link1 final 65 até 127 link2 final 129 até 191 link3, se possivel, saberia informar se já fez algum etste nessas situações? Agradeço....


Nao é pra eu nao Roberto é para o FAIEPI, os que eu fiz estao todos blz, eu estava tentando ajudar ele, mais da o erro que ele disse como esta na citaçao acima, essa é a questao, pois vc disse que tem que esquentar a cabeça

----------


## Roberto21

> Gente, estou testando uma versão para Windows, e ela funciona com url_rewrite do squidguard + apache, então acho que poderia funcionar somente com o mikrotik modificando a url.
> 
> Aqui é uma lan house, mas já tem alguns vídeos aqui, olhem:
> http://osmano807.no-ip.org:8080/relatorio.php


 
Interessante, nos mostre mais detalhes de sua idéia, agora se for para usar o cache do próprio MK, '''esqueça'' nunca teremos a flexibilidade, nem o desempenho que uma SO separado fazendo cache.

----------


## standart

Olá a todos, ontem tive o prazer de encontrar esse topico que sinceramente me deixou muito feliz em ver o empenho dos participantes em formar um circulo de ajuda mutua.

Bom, no meu caso estou aqui por dois motivos, primeiro recorrer a ajuda de voces, apesar de usar a bastante tempo o squid e ter inumeras implementações das mais variadas formas. Mas em se tratando de implementações mk, sou ainda bastante amador e certamente isso tem me deixando em desvantagem frente aos meus inumeros problemas.

Em seguinda postarei um outro topico inumeras dicas relacionadas a performance do squid, que até então não as vi neste post. E que pode ajudar e muito as pessoas que as desconhecem.

Falando do problema, para meus primeiros testes com a solução mk + proxy paralelo, montei meu servidor de cache com a seguinte especificação:

Proxy
Core Quad
8GB RAM
1HD de 160
2HD de 500GB
1Placas 10/100/1000

MK
Core 2Duo
2GB RAM
1HD de 160GB
3Placas 10/100/1000

Na implementação ficaria:

Router <- MK <-> Proxy

Configurações do MK:

INTERNET = 200.xxx.xxx.xxx
LOCAL=10.4.0.1/30
PROXY=10.3.0.1/30

Bom, montei o MK com o minimo de regras possivel e meu proxy com thudercache funcionando redondinho.

chain=srcnat out-interface=INTERNET src-address-list=TESTE action=masquerade comment="" disabled=no
add chain=dstnat src-address=10.3.0.2 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=accept comment="" disabled=no
chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.3.0.2 to-ports=3128 comment="" disabled=no 

Na lista de acesso de nome TESTE, estão:

10.4.0.2 meu ip
10.3.0.2 ip do proxy

Bom, com apenas isso esta funcionando perfeito, mas na minha implementação uso hotspot com autenticação em radius, aqui não apresentei a maquina com tem o banco e o server radius rodando pra não fugir do foco.

Mas apartir daqui que meu problema acontece, quando configuro o server hotspot vai tudo de água a baixo, as requisições do cliente deixam de serem enviadas para o proxy e passa a sair diretamente. Daí que não tive ainda o entedimento de saber o que esta ocorrendo. Se alguem tiver uma implementação que use esse modelo favor ajudar.

Após passar por esse teste, estarei testando o cache full.


Grato a todos.

----------


## osmano807

> Interessante, nos mostre mais detalhes de sua idéia, agora se for para usar o cache do próprio MK, '''esqueça'' nunca teremos a flexibilidade, nem o desempenho que uma SO separado fazendo cache.


Eu criei um url_rewrite com o squidGuard, para que essa url:


```
http://www.youtube.com/get_video?video_id=yCq7EncEbDw&t=vjVQa1PpcFP9-Wkh-nSL_fcN9zadGFNswF29JP99hW0%3D&hl=pt-br&plid=AARqHQ62wbhu84-N&keywords=box%252Ccat%252Cfail%252Cfunny%252Ckitty%252Clol%252Ccats%252Crandom&cr=BR
```

 fosse redirecionada para essa


```
http://192.168.0.1/youtube_video.php?video_id=yCq7EncEbDw&t=vjVQa1PpcFP9-Wkh-nSL_fcN9zadGFNswF29JP99hW0%3D&hl=pt-br&plid=AARqHQ62wbhu84-N&keywords=box%252Ccat%252Cfail%252Cfunny%252Ckitty%252Clol%252Ccats%252Crandom&cr=BR
```

 O que muda é http://www.youtube.com/get_video para http://192.168.0.1/youtube_video.php.

Aí, o script verifica se o arquivo existe no servidor, se não existir, ele chama um programa (em C++, estou testando) que faz o download do vídeo. Já consequi implementar mas o programa que faz download ainda não faz resume, e aí isto me está dando um trabalho para fazer funcionar.

O que precisaria é somente o youtube_video.php e o programa para o download. 
Agora, tem jeito de compilar um programa para mikrotik? Se tiver, aí é só compilar o programa e ajustar o script para executálo.
O mikrotik executa shell script, ou php-cli ou outra linguagem? Se executar, aí o programa de download poderia ser feito nessa linguagem.

Meus scrips:
http://osmano807.no-ip.org:8080/youtube_video.phps
http://osmano807.no-ip.org:8080/functions_novo.phps

Depois posto o script do downloader (em C++), o atual está dando uns erros estranhos.
(Não estou testando com mikrotik porque toda vez que instalo no virtualbox fala que a licensa expirou)

----------


## standart

Bom , conforme mensionei o post anterior aqui vai minha contribuição aos amigos.

Primeira sugestão vai ao quantidade de regras no seu squid.conf, procure deixa-lo o mais enxuto possivel. Alguns insistem de deixa o access.log ativo, mas do meu ponto de vista é um desperdicio de recurso, porque o mesmo é util a um provedor apenas para debugar problemas. Sobre o comentario do colega que já esta preocupado com o projeto de lei do senador Eduardo Azeredo, lembre-se é apenas um projeto de lei ainda, e muitos destes passam anos ate serem aprovados, portanto concentre-se no problema que hoje temos.

Nesse ultimo servidor que montei usei a seguinte estrutura:

1 HD 160

/dev/sda1 2048 swap
/dev/sda2 300 /boot
/dev/sba3 todo restante para o /

2 HD 500GB em RAID0

Para estes e criei raid0, que me deu um tempo de resposta muito melhor, mesmo sendo via software, mas como não tenho cacife ainda pra meter SAS :-(. 

Vai uma dica, mesmo que porventura não possa seguir este modelo, busque colocar o cache do squid e do thunder, em particões separadas, isto pode tornar seu sistema mais seguro e tem alguns truques que podem ser aplicados. 
Tem alguns administradores que não tomam essas precauções, e todos sabemos, que em certas regiões o sistema eletrico simplesmente não se comporta, como nos grandes centros, onde tem uma maior estabilidade e com isso os desligamentos incorretos acontecem com menos frenquencia, mas em outros locais não, vez ou outra o sistema tem a necessidade de fazer reparos, ai cai naquele velho problema, de ficar horas verificando o disco na inicialização, isso quando não é solicitado uma intervenção manual, o que pode demorar ainda mais, considerando que alguns tem até mais de 30GB de cache do squid e como este praticamente o tempo todo em leitura e escrita, um desligamento incorrento certamente causara erro ai. Agora pense todo esses arquivos sendo checados um-a-um.


Se optar em colocar os caches em partições separadas podera usar o recurso de noatime option. O que isso significa?

O Linux salva em cada arquivo a informação de data e hora de ultimo acesso além de ultima modificação, e como o Squid utiliza seu timestamp próprio, é inutil contar com o timestamp do filesystem. Para melhorar o acesso aos arquivos de cache setamos então o diretório de cache com o parâmetro “noatime”.

Veja como fazer:

Coloque isso em seu fstab
/dev/sda4 /var/cache/squid ext3 defaults,noatime 0 0
/dev/sda5 /var/www/thunder ext3 defaults,noatime 0 0

Note que isso é apenas um exemplo, mas serve para todos os casos, mude de acordo sua necessidade. 
Sempre deixe acima de 20% de espaço livre no filesystem contendo seu cache dir, geralmente a performance do filesystem degrada dramaticamente se o espaço usado excede 80%.

Desative o Store.log

cache_store_log none

Outro ponto que gera inumeros questionamentos e a respeito do sistema de arquivos, se é melhor usar ext3 ou reiserfs. Eu usei por muito tempo o reiserfs, mas nas ultimas soluções para estes casos, o ext3 se mostrou muito melhor do meu ponto de vista. Neste um ultimo server que estou a testar, criei as 2 partições na md0 para o squid e thunder, com sistema de arquivos ext4, lembrando que o kernel so oferece suporte nativo a este em modo stable apartir da versão 2.6.28. Mas o resultado até agora valeu muito a pena.

Uso de DISKD

Este também foi um recurso amplamente usado por mim, mas que hoje desaconselho. vejam o que diz no site do squid-cache.

Features/DiskDaemon - Squid Web Proxy Wiki

Orienta que o daemon DISKD é recomendado para variantes do BSD somente para os demais recomenda-se usar AUFS.

Portanto uma sugestão:

cache_dir aufs /var/cache/squid 40000 64 64

Bom, é isso, se encontrar mais alguma coisa aqui vou colocando. Espero ter ajudado e postem ai dicas, sugestões e correções.

Abraço a todos

Ah, antes que eu esqueça, vai as referencias.

FrontPage - Squid Web Proxy Wiki
Site do mano Wagner Assis, grande abraço a este cara que me ajudou muito sobre esse assunto.

----------


## rpclanhouse

Estou acompanhando o post desde o inicio, Em breve serei o próximo a implantar o sistema. 

Boa semana a Todos.

Ricardo Sobrinho.

----------


## Roberto21

Muito boa a contribuição sobre o squid, já tinha visto essa matéria, mas é válido sim postar pois ajuda na implantação do Thunder.

Algumas dessas dicas já estão agregadas no squid.conf que postei aqui.

Vlw :Itsme:

----------


## darklinux3

Aqui eu não estava conseguindo fazer o cache full dos arquivos do thunder, por algum motivo nao consegui fazer o dst-nat para o servidor proxy em paralelo (fazia mas nao funcionava) e entao estava utilizando o proxy parent. Utilizo algumas vlans em meu mk depois de um tempo as vlans travavam junto com a navegacao e o mk só respondia se fosse reiniciado. Mudei o sistema, retirei o webproxy do mikrotik, fiz um redirecionamento através de rotas estaticas para o servidor squid com thunder cache, está perfeito e ainda utilizo o sarg já que os ips que aparecem no access.log são dos proprios clientes.

Mikrotik + Squid 3.0-STABLE8 Paralelo(Rota Estática) + Thunder Cache + Sarg

Ainda deixei 4mb compartilhado de cache full para os clientes. Está perfeito.

[]´s :Party:

----------


## faieppi

> Ainda não..esse ai é um caso clássico onde se tem que ''esquentar'' os miolos.


 
É Roberto, sem balanceamento td blz, consegui fazer funcionar blz, mas com balanceamento estou esquentando os miolos mesmo, uso por grupo de clientes, vou fazer testes com outros tipos de balanceamento como por ex NTH e ver se funciona...

----------


## darklinux3

Qual é seu problema com o balanceamento? aqui utilizo balanceamento por serviços. E tudo funciona normalmente. Com rota estática sem dst-nat.

Abs!

----------


## faieppi

> Qual é seu problema com o balanceamento? aqui utilizo balanceamento por serviços. E tudo funciona normalmente. Com rota estática sem dst-nat.
> 
> Abs!


 
Uso aquele balanceamento por grupo de clientes /25 q divide a range de ip em 2, aí direciono os clientes do ip final 1 até 127 para o link1 os clientes final 129 até 253 para o link 2, mas qdo ativo a regra q redireciona a porta 80 para a 3128 do debian para tudo, ñ abre nada....

----------


## darklinux3

Já exprimentou usar com rota estatica? Desta maneira vc diz aos pacotes com destino a porta 80 que o gateway é o debiam como ele esta com a internet compartilhada (MASQUERADE) vai responder normalmente as requisicoes.

----------


## standart

Olá amigos, e ai alguém tem ideia do pode estar causando meu problema quando ativo o hotspot?


Preciso muito encontrar esse problema hoje.


Grato a todos

----------


## Roberto21

> Uso aquele balanceamento por grupo de clientes /25 q divide a range de ip em 2, aí direciono os clientes do ip final 1 até 127 para o link1 os clientes final 129 até 253 para o link 2, mas qdo ativo a regra q redireciona a porta 80 para a 3128 do debian para tudo, ñ abre nada....


 
Dê uma olhada nesse tópico do forum do ThunderCache:

http://www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=284


Se não tiver o cadastro no forum não conseguir´visualizar a mensagem, então faça!!!!

----------


## gladstony

> Qual é seu problema com o balanceamento? aqui utilizo balanceamento por serviços. E tudo funciona normalmente. Com rota estática sem dst-nat.
> 
> Abs!


Esta no outro post seu?

----------


## darklinux3

> Esta no outro post seu?


Sim, postei um topico falando a respeito ontem mesmo.
Abs!
 :Dancing2:

----------


## standart

Bom pessoal,estou aqui quebrando a cabeça pra fazer esse hotspot deixar meu proxy externo receber as requisições, de tanto fuçar acabei encontrando uma forma, colocando no profile do hotspot o endereço do proxy externo juntamente com a porta, mas acredito que com essa solução eu invalidaria a regra:

chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.3.0.2 to-ports=3128 comment="" disabled=no 

É isso mesmo?

Não gostaria de manter essa solução de colocar isso no profile do hotspot, algo me diz que terei problemas em soluções posteriores.
Sem contar que o trafego agora deixou de chegar no proxy externo com o ip do cliente.

Alguem pode comentar sobre esse problema?

Obrigado.




> Olá a todos, ontem tive o prazer de encontrar esse topico que sinceramente me deixou muito feliz em ver o empenho dos participantes em formar um circulo de ajuda mutua.
> 
> Bom, no meu caso estou aqui por dois motivos, primeiro recorrer a ajuda de voces, apesar de usar a bastante tempo o squid e ter inumeras implementações das mais variadas formas. Mas em se tratando de implementações mk, sou ainda bastante amador e certamente isso tem me deixando em desvantagem frente aos meus inumeros problemas.
> 
> Em seguinda postarei um outro topico inumeras dicas relacionadas a performance do squid, que até então não as vi neste post. E que pode ajudar e muito as pessoas que as desconhecem.
> 
> Falando do problema, para meus primeiros testes com a solução mk + proxy paralelo, montei meu servidor de cache com a seguinte especificação:
> 
> Proxy
> ...

----------


## darklinux3

> Bom pessoal,estou aqui quebrando a cabeça pra fazer esse hotspot deixar meu proxy externo receber as requisições, de tanto fuçar acabei encontrando uma forma, colocando no profile do hotspot o endereço do proxy externo juntamente com a porta, mas acredito que com essa solução eu invalidaria a regra:
> 
> chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.3.0.2 to-ports=3128 comment="" disabled=no 
> 
> É isso mesmo?
> 
> Não gostaria de manter essa solução de colocar isso no profile do hotspot, algo me diz que terei problemas em soluções posteriores.
> Sem contar que o trafego agora deixou de chegar no proxy externo com o ip do cliente.
> 
> ...


Aqui utilizo pppoe e esta solução está rodando perfeitamente:
Mikrotik + Squid 3.0-STABLE8 Paralelo(Rota Estática) + Thunder Cache + Sarg

Abs!
 :Dancing2:

----------


## brunocabrini

.......................................

----------


## Roberto21

> como vocês fazem para gerar o relatorio do sarg do dia?


 
Colega, uma das coisas que citaram a mim foi que meu tópico estava muito centrado no assunto, o que facilitava a compreenção de todos, essa sua pergunta não tem nada a ver com o ThunderCache e desvia a atenção ao que o tópico foi criado, que é Mikrotik + Thundercache.

Obrigado pela compreenção.

----------


## wimigasltda

> Colega, uma das coisas que citaram a mim foi que meu tópico estava muito centrado no assunto, o que facilitava a compreenção de todos, essa sua pergunta não tem nada a ver com o ThunderCache e desvia a atenção ao que o tópico foi criado, que é Mikrotik + Thundercache.
> 
> Obrigado pela compreenção.



Olá Roberto. vi que em seu tópico você fala em utitlizar dois hds de 500gb, e em uma sugetão de squid.conf, aparece com 160gb o cache em Hd.

Dizem que o ideal é usar no máximo 70% da partição criada, no caso Hd de 500GB, reserva-se para o cache 350gb. 
Isto procede, tanto pro tunder como pro squid nesta situação?

Você como bom professor, teria um bom tutorial, de como instalar o debian possuindo, numa maquina 2 hds.
Utilizando Raid0 -Por ser mais rápido.
Grato.

----------


## Roberto21

Professor, eu? Tô longe disso...seguinte, a forma mais fácil de você instalar o segundo HD no linux é atravéz do WEBMIN.

----------


## WWANInternet

parabens

----------


## standart

Olá amigos, existe uma forma de fazer o cache full sem a necessidade de aplicar o patch do squid? Não gostaria de ficar preso a versao 2.6.13 do squid.

Obs: Uso proxy externo.

Grato a todos.

----------


## Roberto21

Colega, o Thundercache não é sinônimo de cache full, uma coisa, é o cache full, o Thunder é outra.

----------


## standart

Ok Roberto, entendi o que voce quis dizer, vou procurar outro post pra tratar esse assunto, so falei aqui porque esta na mesma implementação do thundercache que estou aqui tentando fazer. Desculpe ai, valeu.





> Colega, o Thundercache não é sinônimo de cache full, uma coisa, é o cache full, o Thunder é outra.

----------


## darklinux3

Basta nao marcar os pacotes com HIT vindos do proxy, que o cache full nao será implementado.

A questão dos HDs no debian, ele mostra os discos que existem no sistema, basta na hora de criar as particoes vc selecionar um disco para o sistema, e o outro disco vc cria um outro ponto de montagem, por exeplo criar um diretorio /proxy. 

Outra forma seria modificando o fstab para que o diretorio /proxy aponte para outro hd.

 :Smile:

----------


## cdcm

> Colega, o Thundercache não é sinônimo de cache full, uma coisa, é o cache full, o Thunder é outra.


cara graças a vc e ao luciano o meu thunder ficou bem melhor. desde quando o implementei aqui ele ainda era chamado de e-cache. so agora é que ficou 60% ainda nao ta como eu gostaria, nao sei se o motivo é por eu usar uma maquina nao tao parruda. bom minha pergunta é vc saberia uma forma de desativar o parente proxy, caso o thunder venha cair? ja vi isso em algum lugar mais nao achei.grato a quem poder ajudar.

----------


## luanarivitec

Bom deixa eu relatar aqui 
Estou usando o debian 5.0 com o squid eo thunder feito tudo via scritp do luciano. ( obrigada )
O MK estou com a versao 3.4 ja tentamos diversas vezes a integracao com o debina mas sem sucesso 
Seguimos exatamente o procedimento...e revisamos eu eo tecnico da empresa mas sem sucesso.
acredito que a falha esteja na configuracao do mk ...se alguem puder me contactar para analizarmos para eu conseguir florir este problema...agradeco....obrigada


 :Dancing:  :Adore:

----------


## Roberto21

> Bom deixa eu relatar aqui 
> Estou usando o debian 5.0 com o squid eo thunder feito tudo via scritp do luciano. ( obrigada )
> O MK estou com a versao 3.4 ja tentamos diversas vezes a integracao com o debina mas sem sucesso 
> Seguimos exatamente o procedimento...e revisamos eu eo tecnico da empresa mas sem sucesso.
> acredito que a falha esteja na configuracao do mk ...se alguem puder me contactar para analizarmos para eu conseguir florir este problema...agradeco....obrigada


Meu msn está ai para todos que quizerem adicionar...já tem quase 700 contatos... :Itsme:

----------


## luanarivitec

Devo iniciar o o procedimento instalando com o script do luciano ? :2in1:

----------


## standart

Ola Roberto, você ja fez os testes usando o fast-cgi e o eaccelerator?

Se já implementou pode comentar se realmente vale a pena?

Grato

----------


## ilhanet

Amigo, fale com o Roberto, o PIRATA21, ele faz a configuração para voce remotamente. Vale cada centavo gasto.





> Bom deixa eu relatar aqui 
> Estou usando o debian 5.0 com o squid eo thunder feito tudo via scritp do luciano. ( obrigada )
> O MK estou com a versao 3.4 ja tentamos diversas vezes a integracao com o debina mas sem sucesso 
> Seguimos exatamente o procedimento...e revisamos eu eo tecnico da empresa mas sem sucesso.
> acredito que a falha esteja na configuracao do mk ...se alguem puder me contactar para analizarmos para eu conseguir florir este problema...agradeco....obrigada

----------


## alancp

> Tenho outra solução muito simples para marcar o Thundercache, lembre-se do funcionamento do Thunder, é um servidor apache enviando os vídeos na porta 80, então fica fácil deduzir que se você marcar o ip do Thunder no caso 192.168.10.250 na porta 80 vc maracará todo tráfego do Thunder, agora o IP do Thunder tem que ser setado na regra para não marcar o trafego da porta 80 do link por exemplo, mas isso eu vou detalhar mais na frente.


Uma ideia seria colocar duas placas de redes: Uma onde os clientes acessem o cache(placa sem navegação, apenas integrada ao mikrotik) e outra para o cache navegar, ai seria facil controlar o consumo que o thunder possa gerar e até priorizar outros serviços ayé porque o trafego nesse ip iria ser apenas o do link e não o trafago cache-cliente.

E ainda teria o grafico de consumo entre cliente-cache e cache-link separados...

----------


## minelli

Parabéns Roberto21 após vários dias em viajem cheguei e tive tempo de ler seu post, parabéns mesmo fico feliz com o progresso do forum sem ctrl+c ctrl +v muito bom mesmo. Quando o pessoal entender o conceito da coisa ai ela anda.
Parabéns mesmo.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Parabéns Roberto21 após vários dias em viajem cheguei e tive tempo de ler seu post, parabéns mesmo fico feliz com o progresso do forum sem ctrl+c ctrl +v muito bom mesmo. Quando o pessoal entender o conceito da coisa ai ela anda.
> Parabéns mesmo.


 
E diria mais ..sem ctrl+c ctrl +v e melhor ainda sem querer vender nada ... compartilhou com a galera numa boa .... pois fico louco quando vejo nos foruns aquele negocio ....fazer tal e tal coisa quem tiver interesse me add ai que mostro " Parabens mais uma vez Roberto

----------


## int21

Meu msn é [email protected]

----------


## Roberto21

OLá pesoal!!!

Dando continuidade em nosso tópico do Thunder, vou apresentar hoje a vocês uma *DICA* super interessante trata-se de uma ferramenta apresenta a mim por nosso ''colega'' *Celso*, onde ele criou uma solução para ser integrada ao thunder que eleva a ferramenta a um nível melhor ainda, fazendo com que nossos clientes usem menos ainda o link, e tenham acesso ao conteúdo do Thunder em uma página em flash ''muito bem bolada'' onde todos os vídeos estão separados por categoria de artistas, documentários, clipes, e todo tipo de vídeo que estiver salvo no Thunder, a ferrameta por enquanto se destina ao dominio ''youtube'' mas logo será acresentado os outros dominios que o thunder trabalhe.

Um exemplo do potencial dessa solução é o meu Thunder, com 12000 vídeos estando diponíveis em uma página para o cliente separado por categorias fazendo com que o cliente utilize muito essa página não utilizando link por muito tempo em que está no pc, fora as propagandas que podem ser adicionadas nessa página, logo da empresa e muito mais...dedendo só da necessidade de cada um, e idéias de cada um para promover a sua rede e sua página de vídeos local.

Imagine o Thunder cheio com mais de 50000 vídeos, a página será um sucesso em qualquer rede.

Lembrando que o nosso ''colega '' *Celso* fará uma apresentação de sua solução logo mais nesse tópico aqui, lembro aos colegas que isso é um acessório para ser implantado ao thunder e pode haver custos para ''implantação'', mas isso é justo, por que como diz o criador do ThuderCache ''Rodrigo Manga'' o software é livre, mas niguém é escravo.

Espero que não haja perguntas aqui no tópico sobre valores de serviços, isso deve ser tratado entre as partes interessadas,isso foi combinado com o Celso antes desse comentário e da apresentação do ''acessório''

Entendam isso aqui como uma *DICA*

----------


## rodrigomanga

realmente uma ferramenta muito interessante, e vai dar uma nova funcionalidade ao sistema.

Pra ficar melhor ainda, temos que fazer algo que vá na página do vídeo buscar mais informações sobre ele. Ai ficaria perfeito.

Já fiz coisas simples, como colocar um player no diretório, mas isso não funciona pro uso que queremos dar.

parabéns!

to aguardando.

----------


## beto0003

e pessoal mais uma noite em branco e naum rodou, minha versao 2.9.27, ping no debian ok, ping do debian para net ok, mais quando coloco (!) na regra de redirecionamento naum navega mais e nada de cache. Agora usei o script conlinux ,e o mesmo problema. se tiverem sugestoes..

----------


## rps67

Beto0003,
Com certeza pode ser algo no seu mikrotik ( se tudo tiver perfeito mesmo no thunder ).
Ja experimentou desativar o seu firewall ?

----------


## alancp

> e pessoal mais uma noite em branco e naum rodou, minha versao 2.9.27, ping no debian ok, ping do debian para net ok, mais quando coloco (!) na regra de redirecionamento naum navega mais e nada de cache. Agora usei o script conlinux ,e o mesmo problema. se tiverem sugestoes..


Da uma verificada na tua regra de NAT.

----------


## Roberto21

> e pessoal mais uma noite em branco e naum rodou, minha versao 2.9.27, ping no debian ok, ping do debian para net ok, mais quando coloco (!) na regra de redirecionamento naum navega mais e nada de cache. Agora usei o script conlinux ,e o mesmo problema. se tiverem sugestoes..


 
Dica: Desativa o seu firewall filter todo e faz o teste

----------


## beto0003

> Dica: Desativa o seu firewall filter todo e faz o teste



Valeu pessoal , removi a regra de nat e refiz dinovo e funcionou, agora o youtube abriu umas 3 vezes e naum abre mais nada no youtube, mais isso vo pesquisar e resolvo, o mais dificil ta feito.

obrigado a todos que ajudaram.

----------


## gunthermb

Pessoal, gostaria de tirar uma duvida, não vi ninguém falar sobre isso, a minha rede ficaria assim?


3 LINKS DE 2 MB > ROUTERBOARD 433 BALANCEAMENTO + HOTSPOT > THUNDERCACHE


Funciona dessa forma?



Obrigado!

----------


## ThyagoComputer

valeww roberto vc é o cara!!!

----------


## rps67

3 LINKS DE 2 MB > ROUTERBOARD 433 BALANCEAMENTO + HOTSPOT > THUNDERCACHE


Funciona dessa forma?

------------------

FUNCIONA SIM

----------


## gu4rd1an

Bom dia, sequinte estava tudo as mil maravilha mas ai derrepente parou de funcionar.

thunder:~# tail -f /var/log/messages
May 25 08:10:09 thunder kernel: [ 5.483460] NET: Registered protocol family 23
May 25 08:10:09 thunder kernel: [ 6.370181] Adding 2650684k swap on /dev/sda5. Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2650684k
May 25 08:10:09 thunder kernel: [ 6.769241] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal
May 25 08:10:09 thunder kernel: [ 6.962427] loop: module loaded
May 25 08:10:09 thunder kernel: [ 7.516148] r8169: eth0: link up
May 25 08:10:09 thunder kernel: [ 7.516148] r8169: eth0: link up
May 25 08:10:09 thunder rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="3.18.6" x-pid="1887" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] restart
May 25 08:10:10 thunder kernel: [ 9.040259] NET: Registered protocol family 10
May 25 08:10:10 thunder kernel: [ 9.040259] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
May 25 08:10:11 thunder squid[2215]: Squid Parent: child process 2217 started

-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
thunder:~# tail -f /var/log/squid/cache.log
2009/05/25 08:10:14| 0 Objects expired.
2009/05/25 08:10:14| 0 Objects cancelled.
2009/05/25 08:10:14| 0 Duplicate URLs purged.
2009/05/25 08:10:14| 0 Swapfile clashes avoided.
2009/05/25 08:10:14| Took 3.0 seconds (54039.3 objects/sec).
2009/05/25 08:10:14| Beginning Validation Procedure
2009/05/25 08:10:14| Completed Validation Procedure
2009/05/25 08:10:14| Validated 164246 Entries
2009/05/25 08:10:14| store_swap_size = 2623224k
2009/05/25 08:10:15| storeLateRelease: released 0 objects

thunder:~# netstat -tan | grep 3128
tcp 0 0 0.0.0.0:3128 0.0.0.0:* OUÃA

thunder:~# ps aux | grep squid
root 2215 0.0 0.0 5088 752 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/sbin/squid -D -YC
proxy 2217 0.2 0.6 25428 22792 ? S 08:10 0:01 (squid) -D -YC
proxy 2225 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2226 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2227 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2228 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2229 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2230 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2231 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2232 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2233 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2234 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2235 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2236 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2237 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2238 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2239 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2240 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2241 0.0 0.1 14608 4968 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2242 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2243 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2244 0.0 0.1 14608 4968 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2245 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2246 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2247 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2248 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2249 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2250 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2251 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2252 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2253 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2254 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2255 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2256 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2257 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2258 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2259 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2260 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2261 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2262 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2263 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2264 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2265 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2266 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2267 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2268 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2269 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2270 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2271 0.0 0.1 14608 4976 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2272 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2273 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
proxy 2274 0.0 0.1 14608 4972 ? Ss 08:10 0:00 /usr/bin/php /etc/squid/loader.php
root 2374 0.0 0.0 3140 760 pts/0 R+ 08:17 0:00 grep squid


sabe me dizer o que pode ser? :Afraid: 

Resolvi o problema, era a bendita regra no firewall que bloqueava as portas 3127 a 3128

----------


## int21

> OLá pesoal!!!
> 
> Dando continuidade em nosso tópico do Thunder, vou apresentar hoje a vocês uma *DICA* super interessante trata-se de uma ferramenta apresenta a mim por nosso ''colega'' *Celso*, onde ele criou uma solução para ser integrada ao thunder que eleva a ferramenta a um nível melhor ainda, fazendo com que nossos clientes usem menos ainda o link, e tenham acesso ao conteúdo do Thunder em uma página em flash ''muito bem bolada'' onde todos os vídeos estão separados por categoria de artistas, documentários, clipes, e todo tipo de vídeo que estiver salvo no Thunder, a ferrameta por enquanto se destina ao dominio ''youtube'' mas logo será acresentado os outros dominios que o thunder trabalhe.
> 
> Um exemplo do potencial dessa solução é o meu Thunder, com 12000 vídeos estando diponíveis em uma página para o cliente separado por categorias fazendo com que o cliente utilize muito essa página não utilizando link por muito tempo em que está no pc, fora as propagandas que podem ser adicionadas nessa página, logo da empresa e muito mais...dedendo só da necessidade de cada um, e idéias de cada um para promover a sua rede e sua página de vídeos local.
> 
> Imagine o Thunder cheio com mais de 50000 vídeos, a página será um sucesso em qualquer rede.
> 
> Lembrando que o nosso ''colega '' *Celso* fará uma apresentação de sua solução logo mais nesse tópico aqui, lembro aos colegas que isso é um acessório para ser implantado ao thunder e pode haver custos para ''implantação'', mas isso é justo, por que como diz o criador do ThuderCache ''Rodrigo Manga'' o software é livre, mas niguém é escravo.
> ...


Link temporario de teste do Thunder Media Center

techrotik.sytes.net

----------


## gu4rd1an

> Link temporario de teste do Thunder Media Center
> 
> techrotik.sytes.net



show de bola, parabens...

----------


## brunocabrini

> Link temporario de teste do Thunder Media Center
> 
> techrotik.sytes.net


 

muito bom, parabens.

----------


## jeanfrank

> Pessoal, gostaria de tirar uma duvida, não vi ninguém falar sobre isso, a minha rede ficaria assim?
> 
> 
> 3 LINKS DE 2 MB > ROUTERBOARD 433 BALANCEAMENTO + HOTSPOT > THUNDERCACHE
> 
> 
> Funciona dessa forma?
> 
> 
> ...


Boa noite gunthermb, a vários dias venho testando vários tipos de balanceamento e gostaria de saber o seu se possivel...vamos discutir isto ? abri um post especifico pra tratar de assuntos relativos a balanceamento é este: Balanceamento 5 links Perfeito !!!!! - Página 14
Se vc estiver interesse faz uma visita lá pra nós e post sua experiência.

abraços

----------


## faieppi

Olá pessoal, estive acompanhando o tópico, com ajuda dos amigos configurei o debian com o thunder cache, funciona legal uns 2 a 3 dias depois começa a aparecer essa menssagem nos meus clientes:

*The requested URL could not be retrieved*


While trying to retrieve the URL: http://login.live.com/login.srf? 
The following error was encountered: Unable to determine IP address from host name for _login.live.com_The dnsserver returned: TimeoutThis means that: The cache was not able to resolve the hostname presented in the URL. Check if the address is correct. 
Your cache administrator is webmaster. 
Generated Tue, 26 May 2009 01:00:44 GMT by conprove (squid/2.7.STABLE3) e as paginas de internet hora abre horas ñ abre, alguem poderia me dá uma luz do q é isso? Agradeço!

----------


## osmano807

Timeout: Ou a internet caiou ou o DNS Server caiu (ou não tem a informação deste domínio).
Mais provável a internet.

----------


## cdcm

> Olá pessoal, estive acompanhando o tópico, com ajuda dos amigos configurei o debian com o thunder cache, funciona legal uns 2 a 3 dias depois começa a aparecer essa menssagem nos meus clientes:
> 
> *The requested URL could not be retrieved*
> 
> 
> While trying to retrieve the URL: http://login.live.com/login.srf? 
> The following error was encountered:Unable to determine IP address from host name for _login.live.com_The dnsserver returned:Timeout
> 
> This means that: The cache was not able to resolve the hostname presented in the URL. Check if the address is correct. 
> ...



aqui tbm da isso
acho q deve ser algo no dns local ou no cache. nunca consegui resolver esse pro e tbm tinha esse mesmo erro no mikrotik. pra resolver so mesmo dando um CTRL + F5 pra regarregar o site.

----------


## Roberto21

OLá !

Se você acha que é algo relacionado ao DNS então leia o tópico todo, por que aqui mesmo está a solução para não haver erro no DNS.

Já disse muitas vezes e vou dizer de novo!!!!!!!!!! Desabilite TODAS AS REGRAS DO FIREWALL FILTER e faça o teste, se o problema sumir será alguma regra que está bloqueando o Thunder.

Se não for REVISE O SEU APACHE de acordo com o tópico QUE TAMBÉM tem o apache detalhado.

Só não vou colocar aqui faça isso ou faça aquilo por que ai já é demais não? Está faltando LEITURA, uma pessoa ontem abriu o tópico e disse pÔ tem 32 páginas vou ter que ler isso tudo....É NECESSÁRIO LER TUDO SIM e não adianta dizer que já leu, se leu, passou por cima de algum detalhe leiam de novo. :Secruity:  :Secruity:  :Secruity:  :Secruity:  :Secruity:

----------


## gu4rd1an

> OLá !
> 
> Se você acha que é algo relacionado ao DNS então leia o tópico todo, por que aqui mesmo está a solução para não haver erro no DNS.
> 
> Já disse muitas vezes e vou dizer de novo!!!!!!!!!! Desabilite TODAS AS REGRAS DO FIREWALL FILTER e faça o teste, se o problema sumir será alguma regra que está bloqueando o Thunder.
> 
> Se não for REVISE O SEU APACHE de acordo com o tópico QUE TAMBÉM tem o apache detalhado.
> 
> Só não vou colocar aqui faça isso ou faça aquilo por que ai já é demais não? Está faltando LEITURA, uma pessoa ontem abriu o tópico e disse pÔ tem 32 páginas vou ter que ler isso tudo....É NECESSÁRIO LER TUDO SIM e não adianta dizer que já leu, se leu, passou por cima de algum detalhe leiam de novo.


a pratica leva a perfeição, ou no caso a leitura resolve os problemas...  :Stupido:

----------


## lelyrock

amigos, eu ja estou proxy transparente, mas sem o thunder ainda....
uso o squid 2.6 stable no debiam4 em paralelo com mikrotik 2.9.x

esta fazendo cache http normal e muito bem, porem eu tb to querendo fazer cache do MSN, aqueles arquivos de cache do proprio msn, onde fica os contatos, as fotos e as configuraçoes deles.

alguem sabe se o thunder faz isso e como devo configurar?

----------


## alanvictorjp

iae galera, estou usando thunder a um tempo, aparentemente tudo ok, mas estou tendo uns problemas de estouro de link,
quando um cliente faz um request para um video youtube, ou golbo,, oq foz do thunder,, o link vai prara as alturass,
no thunder.conf, setei, $download_speed = 512; // kbytes
mais o proxy na verdade come o link todo quando o thuhnder esta baxando o video..
alguma solução pessoal?

----------


## alanvictorjp

iaew piratão.. alguma solução para meu problema?

----------


## wimigasltda

> iaew piratão.. alguma solução para meu problema?


Baixe o valor do download, o mesmo está muiot alto.

----------


## Roberto21

Pessoal novemente venho aqui ''chateado'' fazer uma ''revelação a vocês.

Acontece que quando iniciei o tópico do Thunder atravéz de mensagens privadas pedi a ajuda dos ''principais'' componentes do forum que ''tenho acesso'' para poder ajudar com alguma dica no tópico, *alguns prontamente atenderam* e outros apesar de ter chamado n*ão disseram uma só palavra*, ficaram na surdina só ''espiando'', chegando agora para configurar um Thunder ''mal feito'' remotamente descobri que o cara que pedi para entrar no tópico e ajudar a todos está instalando thunder por ai, e por sinal MUITO MAL INSTALADO.

Tem gente que se julga ''fodão'', ou alguns do forum acha que são, mas não tem coragem de vir aqui postar as idéias, dar a cara a tapa para o que errou, e ter a humildade de reconhecer isso, aceitar as dicas dos ''iniciantes'' e ir evoluindo com isso.

Já tem a fama de ''fodão'' e não quer colocar o seu '''''alto grau'' de conhecimento a prova todos os dias.

Só decepção !!!!!!!!!

----------


## stevens144

Vou citar algumas maneiras das quais resolvi meus problemas com o Thunder:

1º - Mudei url_rewrite_children 300

2º - Sites como Terra / Globo / Youtube / Https / Bancos / GoogleVideo, estavam dando problema então no meu balanceador direcionei a saida deles por um unico link

3º - Desativei o Orkut do Thunder (consome mto recurso e nao é tao efetivo)

4º - alterei o valor de Ulimit

5º - Aumentei os valores do Apache2 para consumir mais memoria

até q eu me lembre depois de fazer isso ele funcionou legal, agora desativei pq quero aplicar a patch ZPH nele


boa sorte 
abraços

----------


## minelli

No meu caso:

1º - Instalei o Squid 2.7 (com mesmo squid.conf de sempre)
1-1 Neste primeiro item achei lgo interessante em 1 cliente meu tive o problema de não salvar alguns arquivos no cache, então troquei o arquivo squid.conf (dica Roberto) e o bixo voltou porem ainda não descobri porque nesse cliente em especifico não consigo full para arquivos do thunder.

2º - Configurei o Thunder.conf port 301

3º - Criei 4 diretorio para o squid de 40gb.

4º - Mudei url_rewrite_children 800

5º - Desativei o Orkut do Thunder (abre muito processos)

6º - Alterei o valor de Ulimit -n para 8192

7º - Aumentei os valores do Apache2 (Segundo dica do Roberto)

Bom está tudo legal agora, o unico problema é não estar conseguindo full do thunder mas isso somente em um cliente.

----------


## edcomrocha

> No meu caso:
> 
> 1º - Instalei o Squid 2.7 (com mesmo squid.conf de sempre)
> 1-1 Neste primeiro item achei lgo interessante em 1 cliente meu tive o problema de não salvar alguns arquivos no cache, então troquei o arquivo squid.conf (dica Roberto) e o bixo voltou porem ainda não descobri porque nesse cliente em especifico não consigo full para arquivos do thunder.
> 
> 2º - Configurei o Thunder.conf port 301
> 
> 3º - Criei 4 diretorio para o squid de 40gb.
> 
> ...


Minelli, uma duvida de quanto é seu hd?

Você colocou 40 giga para o squid, e para o thunder?? praticamente quase igual o seu só muda que para o squid esta 100 giga e para o thunder esta em 95% no thunder.conf.

Meu hd é de 320 gigas em mais ou menos 20 dias de uso ja esta usado 120 de hd e ja tem mais de 12 mil videos

Falou abraços

----------


## gu4rd1an

meu kd é de 250 e em 7 dias ja estou com

----------


## minelli

> Minelli, uma duvida de quanto é seu hd?
> 
> Você colocou 40 giga para o squid, e para o thunder?? praticamente quase igual o seu só muda que para o squid esta 100 giga e para o thunder esta em 95% no thunder.conf.
> 
> Meu hd é de 320 gigas em mais ou menos 20 dias de uso ja esta usado 120 de hd e ja tem mais de 12 mil videos
> 
> Falou abraços


Ai dou um exemplo generalizado mas no thunder sempre deixo 75% independente do squid.]

----------


## stevens144

Eu faço cache comum do squid em um hd e o thunder em outro... SATAII 3Gb/s fika legal, só é importante negar o cache das paginas q o thunder ta fazendo cache.

----------


## wimigasltda

> Eu faço cache comum do squid em um hd e o thunder em outro... SATAII 3Gb/s fika legal, só é importante negar o cache das paginas q o thunder ta fazendo cache.


 
Acho legal tua aplicação

como fica neste caso o squid.conf

Pra negar num hd e fazer no outro.

----------


## Roberto21

Acompanhando.....

----------


## stevens144

> Acho legal tua aplicação
> 
> como fica neste caso o squid.conf
> 
> Pra negar num hd e fazer no outro.


O squid.conf é o mesmo esquema (só que lembrando que eles nao recomendam usar o cache do squid)

*Negando cache do thunder!*


```
#nega cache local, para não haver duplicação
acl localcache dstdomain ip_do_seu_servidor
cache deny dstdomain -i "/etc/squid/thunder.lst"
```

 ai o cache do squid coloquei no outro hd que montei em */mnt/hdb*



```
cache_dir ufs /mnt/hdb 5000 16 256
```

 ai vc adapta da maneira melhor que quiser...  :Big Grin:  esse foi só um exemplo
se quiser colocar os arquivos do thunder em outro lugar é só mudar a pasta em que fika o apache
vai no *thunder.conf* e altera o caminho



```
$cache_dir    = "/var/www/thunder"
```

 pego?

----------


## pitboyrn

:Listen: olá realmente estava com incerteza com relação ao thundercache,mas lendo este post, tenho que dá o braço a torcer roberto conseguiu me convencer a tentar instalar, visto que não tenho experiência nm conhecimento em linux , com um pouco de paciência e de perseverança chego lá. valeu aos membros do forum que participaram, tentarei.

----------


## Roberto21

> olá realmente estava com incerteza com relação ao thundercache,mas lendo este post, tenho que dá o braço a torcer roberto conseguiu me convencer a tentar instalar, visto que não tenho experiência nm conhecimento em linux , com um pouco de paciência e de perseverança chego lá. valeu aos membros do forum que participaram, tentarei.


*Você sabe que é vizinho meu, se precisar de ajuda pode contar comigo!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Gustavinho

Realmente esta me chamando a atenção este tipo de cache, conforme os relatos do amigo Roberto vou seguir as dicas....

Enquanto isso ja vou baixando o Ubuntu Server Edition para fazer a instalação...

Agradecido pelo post Roberto.

----------


## alanvictorjp

iae pessoal, uso o thunder a algum tempo, venho acompanhando o topico, alguem de voces estao usando o cache.clear.php e umas variaveis extras no thunder.conf?
nao entendi alguns valores das variaveis.. sao elas, 
$time_delete = 45; // in Day
$disk_limit = 90; // in percent
$list_files = 10; // in number

pelo que entendi é, se o cache,partição,hd do squid chegar em 90% ele começa a apagar os arquivos com idades de 45 dias..
se alguma alma caridosa poder me dizer, ficarei grato, pois li o material direito mais nao entendi a linha $list_files..
vlww pessoal

----------


## alanvictorjp

simmm.. até agora, acho que tive 2 problemas com o proxy squid e o thunder.

1
thunder nao apagava os arquivos velhos
com o "$disk_max = 95; // in percent" quando a partição do thunder chegou a uns 90% ocupado, o thunder simplesmente tinha parado de cachear.

configurada para testes a variavel $download_speed pra 100, ele puxava 2mb de link...
$download_speed pra 10 
$download_speed pra 100
$download_speed pra 256
$download_speed pra 512
todo geito era link full..

solução 1, cache.clear.php encontrado no forum do thunder, nao sei se ja postaram aqui...

solução 2, peguei alguns ranges do google, orkut, youtube, redtube, etc, por sinal tem listas boas no forum do thunder..

obs,,, meu proxy tem apenas 1 placa dee rede, e esta paralelo ao mk e é cliente do mk no cabo cross. esse mk recebe link de um outro mk loadbalance.


add chain=prerouting src-address=ipdoproxy protocol=tcp dst-address-list=google action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=googleC passthrough=yes comment="Thunder cache LINK" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=googleC action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=googleP passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no

add name="THUNDER CACHE LINK" parent=global-total packet-mark=googleP limit-at=0 queue=pcq-upload priority=5 max-limit=1500000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s \
disabled=no 

add list=google address=209.85.141.0/24 comment="google/orkut" disabled=no 
add list=google address=64.233.160.0/19 comment="" disabled=no 
add list=google address=209.85.171.0/24 comment="" disabled=no 
add list=google address=72.14.192.0/18 comment="" disabled=no 
add list=google address=208.65.152.0/22 comment="" disabled=no 
add list=google address=208.117.224.0/19 comment="" disabled=no 
add list=google address=74.125.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no 
add list=google address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="globo" disabled=no 
add list=google address=66.55.128.0/19 comment="redtube" disabled=no 
add list=google address=216.155.128.0/19 comment="redtube" disabled=no 


to 'tentanto..' dar 1,5mb para o thunder, claro q nao esta controlando 100% pq essa address-list ta fraquinha, mais ta me quebrando um galho =]

----------


## kryseck

Antes de tudo Parabéns pelo tópico Roberto!

Estou trabalhando em um MK+thunder desde quinta-feira em laboratório mas não consigo resolver um problema "sinistro".
Já pesquisei muito e não tive sucesso, por isso só agora estou pedindo ajuda aqui...sempre pesquiso muito antes de perguntar!

O Thunder funciona perfeito quando seto ip e porta no navegador, mas quando faço dstnat no MK dá aquele erro no youtube "an error occurred, please try again!" e tmb não carrega video do globo.com?!

já tentei o dstnat de várias formas e nada.
Alguém teria alguma idéia do que pode ser?

Obs.: a versão do MK é 2.9.51 licenciada e instalação nova com apenas as regras básicas sem qualquer regra no firewall>filter.

Desde já agradeço!

----------


## Roberto21

OLá!

Você fez a exclusão do ip do thunder na regra de redirecionamento ?

----------


## kryseck

Já tentei assim:

((1))
add chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=169.254.0.2 to-ports=3128 src-address=10.0.0.0/24 dst-address=!169.254.0.2 dst-port=80 protocol=tcp \
comment="" disabled=no 
((2))
add chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=169.254.0.2 to-ports=3128 in-interface=bridge1 dst-address=!169.254.0.2 dst-port=80 protocol=tcp comment="" \
disabled=no 
((3))
add chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=169.254.0.2 to-ports=3128 in-interface=bridge1 src-address=!169.254.0.2 dst-port=80 protocol=tcp comment="" \
disabled=no

Onde a rede 10.0.0.0/24 é a rede local
e 169.254.0.2 é o ip do thunder.

Muito estranho isso q tá acontecendo comigo?!

----------


## alanvictorjp

ai pronto, eh isso!
fodôes.. :P

kk

----------


## kryseck

Botei na cabeça q ia resolver isso e passei mais uma madrugada em claro...
acabei desconbrindo o motivo mas não consegui ainda uma resolução!

Depois de tanto quebrar a cabeça e testar praticamente todas as possilidades lógicas sobre esse problema do dstnat do MK para o thunder...pensei em uma última possibilidade, problema ou algum block no meu PC q estou usando o win 7 (saliento q ele já estava livre de firewall ou qualquer outro soft do tipo) então testei com notebook winXP e funcionou perfeito o thunder através do dstnat.
Voltei ao PC e só então q reparei q ele não estava dando ping para o thunder!?!?

Rodei já nesse win7 e ainda não descobri o q tá bloqueando a comunicação com o thunder.
Já coloquei a rede em perfil public, home network, work network...fui em opções avançada desativei/ativei tudo e nada!!!!

Resultado: fiquei 3 dias sofrendo com esse pro e no final das conta era essa febe win7!!!

----------


## minelli

Pro pessoal que quer ter publicidade no orkut ai vai:



```
#===================================================================#
#Publicidade Orkut
#===================================================================#
acl ork.users url_regex ork.users      
http_access deny ork.users              
deny_info http://www.installnet.com.br/publicidade/banner_orkut.jpg ork.users
```

  :Dito:

----------


## Interparque

O meu Thunder está funcionando legal, apenas estou com problema com algumas URl's que tem o final .PHP, o tunder não consegue redirecionar a pagina para o cliente e a pagina não abre. Alguem já teve esse problema com url .php usando thunder? 

Este problema está acontacendo na pagina da catho curriculum, na tela de usuário e senha, coloca user e senha e a tela não abre.
URL O maior site de anúncios de empregos e currículos do Brasil. - Catho Online

Abraços...

----------


## Giovani.couto

Acompanhando....

----------


## wimigasltda

> *Você sabe que é vizinho meu, se precisar de ajuda pode contar comigo!!!!!!!!!!!*


por isso que é bom ter vizinhos;;;;;;;;

Mas ainda prefiro as vizinhas.......


hahaahah, só pra descontrair

----------


## gu4rd1an

> Pro pessoal que quer ter publicidade no orkut ai vai:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #===================================================================#
> #Publicidade Orkut
> #===================================================================#
> acl ork.users url_regex ork.users      
> ...



Muito bommmm. vlw amigo. :Laugh:

----------


## heldersc_pf

queria de inicio parabenizar pelo topico, to configurando meu server usando este topico ..
instalei e o mk ja pinga ( comunica) com o debian e vice-versa, só que quando eu acesso o endereço: do ip do servidor (debia)/ thunder.php, aparece a seguinte mensagem:

Mikrotik HttpProxy

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Error: 504 Gateway Timeout 


O que poderia ser ? alguma configuração no webproxy que esqueci ??


att
helder cavalcante

----------


## lelyrock

> Pro pessoal que quer ter publicidade no orkut ai vai:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #===================================================================#
> #Publicidade Orkut
> #===================================================================#
> acl ork.users url_regex ork.users      
> ...



isso funciona apenas no thunder ou tb funciona em squid paralelo de forma transparente?

----------


## yondaime

esse ultimo erro é normal quando se tem Hotspot instalado,
nesse caso, refaça as configs de hotspot e reinicie o server.

 :Smile: 

 :Stupid:

----------


## agpnet

> Muito bommmm. vlw amigo.


colega, em que arquivo eu altero estas linhas da publicidade ?

Obrigado!

----------


## rrinfor

Em apenas 26 dias olha a loucura de download e economia aqui no meu provedor!!!!!!!!!

Abraços

----------


## osmano807

Vocês fazem proxy transparente para pegar o WindowsUpdate né? Se não, onde que coloca as informações do proxy? No internet explorer?

----------


## lelyrock

> Em apenas 26 dias olha a loucura de download e economia aqui no meu provedor!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Abraços


será q esses numeros gerados pelo tunder sao realmente verdadeiros??? 15,9TB em 26 dias é muita coisa!!!!
a prova dos 7 pode ser tirada vendo os graficos do provedor nas interfaces... e ate mesmo no trafego diario de arquivos no MK....
vc chegou a reparar isso?

----------


## rrinfor

> será q esses numeros gerados pelo tunder sao realmente verdadeiros??? 15,9TB em 26 dias é muita coisa!!!!
> a prova dos 7 pode ser tirada vendo os graficos do provedor nas interfaces... e ate mesmo no trafego diario de arquivos no MK....
> vc chegou a reparar isso?


Já sim, logo nos primeiros dias de teste eu e o Rodrigo Manga que implementou o thundercache aqui ficamos espantados, tenho 6MB e o link ficava congestionado até as 22:00 sem oscilar para menos, o link não folgou muito mas melhorou muitíssimo a qualidade do acesso dos usuários, os valores do thunder realmente não são precisos mas é bastante aproximado.

Abraços

----------


## Gustavinho

Qual sistema seria melhor para implantar o thunder?

Ubuntu server
ou
Debian?

----------


## gu4rd1an

> colega, em que arquivo eu altero estas linhas da publicidade ?
> 
> Obrigado!


squid.conf

----------


## WWANInternet

> Qual sistema seria melhor para implantar o thunder?
> 
> Ubuntu server
> ou
> Debian?


 
Gustavinho...eu ja Implementei nos Dois e Particularmente não vi diferença nenhuma ..na questão de Desempenho e Funcionamento ..são muitissimos parecidos ..pode ir em qualquer um ..que de Distro vc estara bem servido seja Debian Seja Ubuntu Server ..basta apenas caprichar na config do Thunder ..abraços

----------


## lelyrock

> Qual sistema seria melhor para implantar o thunder?
> 
> Ubuntu server
> ou
> Debian?


me corrijam se estiver errado, mas acho q pro debian recolhecer 4gb precisa instalar um patch... e o ubuntu server reconhece ate 16gb de forma nativa.
talvez esse seja a maior diferença....

----------


## alanvictorjp

creio que nao..
deebian reconhece mais de 3,2gb se. instalado o bigmem, ou uma versao x64,
o msm digo para o ubuntu.

dedbian x ubuntu, fico com o ubuntu server, pq alem de ser debian, foi dedsenvlvido para servidores,,
deebian n,, instala um bucado de porquera,,

----------


## WWANInternet

> creio que nao..
> deebian reconhece mais de 3,2gb se. instalado o bigmem, ou uma versao x64,
> o msm digo para o ubuntu.
> 
> dedbian x ubuntu, fico com o ubuntu server, pq alem de ser debian, foi dedsenvlvido para servidores,,
> deebian n,, instala um bucado de porquera,,


 
Concordo com o Alan ..o Ubuntu Server ..para fazer um Dedicado realmente ´da um SHOW

----------


## gunthermb

> Boa noite gunthermb, a vários dias venho testando vários tipos de balanceamento e gostaria de saber o seu se possivel...vamos discutir isto ? abri um post especifico pra tratar de assuntos relativos a balanceamento é este: Balanceamento 5 links Perfeito !!!!! - Página 14
> Se vc estiver interesse faz uma visita lá pra nós e post sua experiência.
> 
> abraços


Bom dia, estou interessado sim, vou entrar lá e participar.


Obrigado!

----------


## ddllss

> Olá pessoal..estou inspirado.... continuando essa noite ainda
> 
> *Um dos detalhes mais importantes nas configurações basicas para o perfeito funcionamento do Thundercache é nessas configurações do resolv.conf*
> 
> No resolv.conf determinamos os servidores de DNS em que o ThunderCache e o squid fará o processo de resolução de ip>>nomes, o servidor DNS primário setado errado nessas configurações fará o seu Thunder e seu squid travar em certas ocasiões por não conseguir resolver os nomes no protocolo de DNS, então para achar o DNS certo de sua rede em uma maquina dentro da rede com windows abra o menu iniciar e depois executar e digite:
> 
> nslookup
> 
> O retorno será o dominio e seu endereço de *DNS primário*, configurem esse ip que é mostrado no *primeiro endereço* do *''nameserver''* depois podem acrescentar os secundários. O seu *DNS* ''default'' é esse apresentado, e não o 192.168.10.253, então substitua no *resolv.conf* o primeiro ''nameserver'' pelo apresentado no DOS do windows.
> ...


Cara eu estava justamente com esse problema..
Mais uma vez parabens pela contribuição!!
abraços,

----------


## minelli

> será q esses numeros gerados pelo tunder sao realmente verdadeiros??? 15,9TB em 26 dias é muita coisa!!!!
> a prova dos 7 pode ser tirada vendo os graficos do provedor nas interfaces... e ate mesmo no trafego diario de arquivos no MK....
> vc chegou a reparar isso?


Boa noite, existe sim diferença e não e pouca não.
O relatório do thunder.php é bastante diferente da quantidade em disco.
 :Dito:

----------


## Gustavinho

Uma outra duvida minha seria sobre a contagem de logs.....pois aqui estou implantando o *PROXYLIZER da MK* e gostaria de saber se utilizando o thundercache ele pegaria os logs de acesso a web dos usuarios, isso é possivel?.

vlw

----------


## Gustavinho

> Olá pessoal, boa noite!
> 
> Vamos dar seguimento abordando agora as configurações iniciais do Thundercache,Pré-suponho que o Thunder já esteja instalado e rodando com o debian, então vamos em frente.
> 
> A primeira configuração tem que ser feita no squid.conf, determinando qual a faixa de ip's que podem acessar o proxy, e é configurado da seguinte forma:
> 
> acl con_clients dst xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/24 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/24
> 
> Onde xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/24 é a faixa de ip's de sua rede interna (*clientes*) que vai acessar o servidor squid e o servidor Thunder, para adicionar várias faixas de ip só é necessário *um espaço* entre elas, no caso acima eu supostamente estaria usando duas.
> ...


Amigo roberto só uma duvida....no caso eu utilizo rede com mascara /30, neste caso terei que cadastrar todas as rede aqui?

obrigado

----------


## Roberto21

Não necessariamente, vc pode usar 0.0.0.0/0 (menos seguro mas funciona) ou seus ip's com /8 ou /16 e ai ele aceitará tudo.

----------


## brunocabrini

Amigos Boa Noite, estou usando o Thunder ja algum tempo aqui, mas de uns tempos pra cá venho tendo um problema que não consigo resolver. No caso os clientes param de navegar, mas pigam em todos sites. ja verifiquei o dns do mk e está tudo ok. Quando tiro a regra que redireciona os clientes para o thunder, funciona normalmente.

Se alguem ja passou por alguma situação parecida e puder colaborar.

Abraços e Obrigado

Bruno Cabrini

----------


## darklinux3

> Amigos Boa Noite, estou usando o Thunder ja algum tempo aqui, mas de uns tempos pra cá venho tendo um problema que não consigo resolver. No caso os clientes param de navegar, mas pigam em todos sites. ja verifiquei o dns do mk e está tudo ok. Quando tiro a regra que redireciona os clientes para o thunder, funciona normalmente.
> 
> Se alguem ja passou por alguma situação parecida e puder colaborar.
> 
> Abraços e Obrigado
> 
> Bruno Cabrini



Remova o plug in do orkut teste e posta os resultados pra gente.

Abs!

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Remova o plug in do orkut teste e posta os resultados pra gente.
> 
> Abs!


 
Como faço para retirar este plugin?

----------


## osmano807

Tira o orkut.com do thunder.lst e mova o orkut.com.php para outro nome.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Muito obrigado pela resposta....mas tem como explicar mais detalhadopois sou leigo em sistema linux...

----------


## brunocabrini

> Remova o plug in do orkut teste e posta os resultados pra gente.
> 
> Abs!


 
Amigo ja removi este plugin desde quando instalei o Thunder, o problema é que nem reiniciando volta.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Não necessariamente, vc pode usar 0.0.0.0/0 (menos seguro mas funciona) ou seus ip's com /8 ou /16 e ai ele aceitará tudo.


Ah entedi.....e isso também serve para a regra de redirecionamento do proxy, como você citou no começo?

_"add chain=dstnat src-address=192.168.253.0/24__ dst-address=!192.168.10.250 \
protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.10.250 \
to-ports=3128 comment="proxy for HTTP requests" disabled=no 

Onde está grifado de vermelho coloque a faixa de ip's de sua rede"_

Ficando tipo..

_add chain=dstnat src-address=0.0.0.0/0__ dst-address=!192.168.10.250 \
protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.10.250 \
to-ports=3128 comment="proxy for HTTP requests" disabled=no 

_

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Ta dando um erro aqui quando inicia o debian......

*Starting web server: apache2apache2: Could not reabli determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.150.5 for ServerName.*

esse ip é o ip que eu usei quando eu instalei o debian pois ainda não sabia que ele usaria o 192.168.10.250

Alguem sabe ,do que se trata,como acertar e como verificar se meu apache ta funcionando?

----------


## osmano807

> Ta dando um erro aqui quando inicia o debian......
> 
> *Starting web server: apache2apache2: Could not reabli determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.150.5 for ServerName.*
> 
> esse ip é o ip que eu usei quando eu instalei o debian pois ainda não sabia que ele usaria o 192.168.10.250
> 
> Alguem sabe ,do que se trata,como acertar e como verificar se meu apache ta funcionando?


O apache não está conseguindo pegar o "nome" da máquina (tipo Google), não atrapalha em nada, mas se você quer que desapareça essa mensagem, configure um servidor dns.

----------


## Mikrotinho

Boa noite,
Gostaria de saber qual configuração minima para uma rede de no maximo 80 pessoas,
que posso instalar o ThunderCache? As condições aqui ta meio precaria! :Laugh:

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> O apache não está conseguindo pegar o "nome" da máquina (tipo Google), não atrapalha em nada, mas se você quer que desapareça essa mensagem, configure um servidor dns.


 
obrigado....isso mesmo que vou fzer ....ja ta com o pacote dns no debian instalado....assim que terminar o thunder vou fazer o serv. dns

Outra coisa .....to com dificuldade para integrar o thunder com meu mk....

Tenho o thunder instalado mas to com dificuldades na integração junto com o Mikrotik , visto que uso Hotspt,Web-proxy transparente e cache do mk mesmo......
Fiz a regra de Nat para a placa de rede onde esta o thunder 192.168.10.250.
Fiz a regra desviando da porta 80 para a porta e o ip do thunder....mas parece que meu cache do mk ainda é ele que ta funcionando.....o que será que ta faltando?


e da essa mensagem quando eu coloco no web proxy o ip do thunder....

----------


## stevens144

O web-proxy do mk esta sempre funcionando, porque esta trabalhando com parent-proxy, ou seja ele consulta o cache pai (no caso o squid), vc tem q ver se configurou corretamente o mk para buscar cache no squid, como isso é simples considero que vc já o fez. Verifique se o proxy esta funcionando com uma maquina direto nele depois muda para o mk.

----------


## Roberto21

Se vc estiver usando a 2.9.27 o squid é o 2.6, como no erro do print a versão do squid é a 2.7 então o erro está no squid do server, e não no MK.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> O web-proxy do mk esta sempre funcionando, porque esta trabalhando com parent-proxy, ou seja ele consulta o cache pai (no caso o squid), vc tem q ver se configurou corretamente o mk para buscar cache no squid, como isso é simples considero que vc já o fez. Verifique se o proxy esta funcionando com uma maquina direto nele depois muda para o mk.


 
Sim esse entendimento eu consegui pois sei que o mk busca informações no squid e retorna para o cliente ....mas como faço para que o mk busque no squid? tem que alterar no web proxy para o ip do squid no debian?

----------


## rps67

Amigo,
Desativa seu web-proxy do mikrotik e faz a regra de redirecionamento da porta 80 pra porta do seu squid thunder possivelmente a 3128. Só isso e o mk ja estara buscando o cache do Thunder.O s dois juntos ( web-proxy do mk + squid thunder ) ficara mais complicado pra vc .

----------


## Demo Bill

https://under-linux.org/forums/custo...ar48544_13.gif Roberto21,

meus parabéns pelo tópico, me esclareceu pequenas duvidas que tinha, nada de receita pronta, fazendo o pessoal estudar e aprender realmente o que está fazendo.

Já venho testando o CacheVideo a algum tempo, e mudei para o Thunder Cache por ter maiores vantagens. E como sempre, muito bem feito por "Brasileiros". 

Meus parabéns para todos os que participam e colaboram com o desenvolvimento do sistema, principalmente para os desenvolvedores.

Usando para testes Mikrotik 2.9.27 paralelo ao Debian Lenny 5, Squid 2.7 e Apache2.

----------


## adsumus

ola a todos, como o demo bill ai citou, realmente os topicos desse forum sao de muita valia pra todos que estao iniciando nessa area do thunder, inclusive pra mim foi importantissimo, aprendi muita coisa ja, mas mesmo depois de estar rodando aqui o servidor, achei melhor contactar os servicos do roberto pra dar uma geral e deixar 100%, valeu roberto pela força ai, aqui ta rodando legal. no mais vamos aproveitar esse forum pra aprender mais e mais sempre.

----------


## popovi

Boa Noite senhores...

Gostaria de controlar a velocidade do cachefull de maneira individual pra cada cliente, exemplo:
cliente tem 300k velocidade de arquivos q estao em cache, e 150k de arquivos q nao estao no cache

isso é possivel, alguem pode me ajudar, ja tentei varias regras porem nao tive sucesso, hj meu cache full esta limitado de maneira total com uma queue tree a 4mb

desde ja agradeço....

[email protected]

----------


## Gustavinho

Alguem utilizava o sistema SYSLog da MK para fazer o controle de logs de paginas visitadas?

Pois ele puxava do proxy do MK, agora com o paralelo será que funcionaria?!

----------


## int21

> Botei na cabeça q ia resolver isso e passei mais uma madrugada em claro...
> acabei desconbrindo o motivo mas não consegui ainda uma resolução!
> 
> Depois de tanto quebrar a cabeça e testar praticamente todas as possilidades lógicas sobre esse problema do dstnat do MK para o thunder...pensei em uma última possibilidade, problema ou algum block no meu PC q estou usando o win 7 (saliento q ele já estava livre de firewall ou qualquer outro soft do tipo) então testei com notebook winXP e funcionou perfeito o thunder através do dstnat.
> Voltei ao PC e só então q reparei q ele não estava dando ping para o thunder!?!?
> 
> Rodei já nesse win7 e ainda não descobri o q tá bloqueando a comunicação com o thunder.
> Já coloquei a rede em perfil public, home network, work network...fui em opções avançada desativei/ativei tudo e nada!!!!
> 
> Resultado: fiquei 3 dias sofrendo com esse pro e no final das conta era essa febe win7!!!



Desculpe mas não ta faltando a Nat pro thunder ai ??

----------


## int21

> Alguem utilizava o sistema SYSLog da MK para fazer o controle de logs de paginas visitadas?
> 
> Pois ele puxava do proxy do MK, agora com o paralelo será que funcionaria?!



Usa o sarg, é mais jogo mano!

----------


## Roberto21

> Boa Noite senhores...
> 
> Gostaria de controlar a velocidade do cachefull de maneira individual pra cada cliente, exemplo:
> cliente tem 300k velocidade de arquivos q estao em cache, e 150k de arquivos q nao estao no cache
> 
> isso é possivel, alguem pode me ajudar, ja tentei varias regras porem nao tive sucesso, hj meu cache full esta limitado de maneira total com uma queue tree a 4mb
> 
> desde ja agradeço....
> 
> [email protected]


Um jeito meu ''grosso' de fazer o que vc quer é criando no mangle uma regra marcando os pacotes do thunder mas com cada ip de sua rede, e ai é só adicionar na queue simple.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Usa o sarg, é mais jogo mano!


Mais o sarg ocupa muito espaço cara...tava querendo integrar o Proxylizer, mais não sei se seria o mesmo método que uso no MK para buscar os logs.

----------


## stevens144

Se vc usar o o web-proxy do mikrotik somente para pegar proxy do squid (parent-proxy) o mk continua gerando logs normalmente.





> Alguem utilizava o sistema SYSLog da MK para fazer o controle de logs de paginas visitadas?
> 
> Pois ele puxava do proxy do MK, agora com o paralelo será que funcionaria?!

----------


## Gustavinho

> Se vc usar o o web-proxy do mikrotik somente para pegar proxy do squid (parent-proxy) o mk continua gerando logs normalmente.


Maravilha, mais ae eu só teria que setar o IP do thunder ou a porta?

----------


## stevens144

isso mesmo... se chama parent-proxy

----------


## darklinux3

Tipos de configurações possiveis de proxy com mk:

Vale apena por o Cache full? - Página 3

Abs!

----------


## francispaulinely

> você vai fazer a marcação usando o ip do Thunder, mais a porta 80 do apache...Quer que eu coloque a regra não né?


 
Roberto parabens pela sua iniciativa de ajudar os mais leigos no assunto, inclusive eu q estou apanhando um pouco ainda, estou tendo problemas com a marcaçao dos pacotes do thunder para fazer o full dos videos, vc poderia me esclarecer essa regra de marcaçao pelo ip do thunder?

desde ja agradeço

----------


## cesarpsa

Amigos gostaria de saber se alguem pode me dar uma dica de como instalar o *Ubuntu* descrito no Tutorial.
Já tentei de Tudo:
Baixei o [ubuntu-8.04.2-desktop-i386.ISO] e tambem o [ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.ISO] fiz varios CD's tanto usando o *Nero 6* como tambem o *ImgBurn*. 
E sempre que tento Instalar ou iniciar do CD recebo a Mensagem de Erro [*ERRO de E/S*]

O Thunder pode ser instalado em outro Sistema Operacional Linux tendo um desempenho equivalente ao Ubuntu?

----------


## osmano807

Humm, o kernel não tá conseguindo dar boot com seu sistema, talvez ativando aquelas famosas opções de no-acpi, e tals funcione.

Instalei o thundercache em Arch Linux, funcionou até legal...

----------


## yondaime

cesar, enviei uma Mensagem pra você

leia aí, espero que resolva seu caso!

----------


## Roberto21

> cesar, enviei uma Mensagem pra você
> 
> leia aí, espero que resolva seu caso!


O ideal é que se coloque as respostas aqui no tópico para que todos compartilhem !!!!! :Dito:

----------


## Gustavinho

> isso mesmo... se chama parent-proxy


Ah muito bacana stevens, no seu caso ai ele ja esta encaminhando direto pro thunder neh?




> Tipos de configurações possiveis de proxy com mk:
> 
> Vale apena por o Cache full? - Página 3
> 
> Abs!


Muito boa sua explicação la darklinux, parabens cara....
seguindo a imagem do amigo stevens, se ele nao quisesse utilizar o thunder bastaria ele apenas não setar o ip do proxy paralelo certo?

vlw galera.

----------


## ddllss

> Um jeito meu ''grosso' de fazer o que vc quer é criando no mangle uma regra marcando os pacotes do thunder mas com cada ip de sua rede, e ai é só adicionar na queue simple.


Olá Roberto,

Faço da mesma forma, acredito que não tenha outro modo de fazer isso, e como uso Hotspot, demoro pra eu conseguir modificar um script que mandava todas as regras dinamicas para baixo, (só assim pra funcionar as regras criadas para os clientes individual no hotspot).
Com a sua experiência, você acha que um pentium4 3.6, 2 GB DDR2 e HD 160, seguraria legal para uma lan house com 30 pcs?
abraços,

----------


## Roberto21

Bom, funcionar bem vai, mas o ideal seria 4G e dois hd's, esse de 160G para o sistema e o squid, e outro um pouco maior só para o thunder.

----------


## Raniel

Tenho o thunder sobre o slackware e funciona blz, só que não roda o thunder.php para eu vê o relatório. No mais tudo em paz.

----------


## osmano807

> Tenho o thunder sobre o slackware e funciona blz, só que não roda o thunder.php para eu vê o relatório. No mais tudo em paz.


Você tá usando a nova versão? Porque o relatorio nela fica no thundercache.php, e o thunder.php é só para passar o video para o usuario (sistema).

----------


## Raniel

Estou usando a v2.1 e não vejo o arquivo mencionado. Já abrir o arquivo thunder.php e realmente confere que ele tem a tabela que mostra os relatórios.
*Detalhe*: O PHP está funcionando normalmente

----------


## kryseck

Alguém já conseguiu controlar a velocidade com que o thunder baixar os arquivos?

A opção $download_speed em thunder.conf não faz qualquer efeito alterando!?

Qualquer valor q colocar continua a baixar em 600Kbps em média...agora pergunto, onde fica esse controle de 600Kbps ???

Preciso resolver isso pois só tenho 2M de link full pela Oi e se um usuario apenas fizer 4 requisições já era meu link, ainda mais se alguém clicar em um video de 40min, pois o chato é q o thunder só para o download quando o video terminar de baixar, mesmo q o usuário desligue seu PC.

----------


## osmano807

Vocês não entenderam ainda como o thunder funciona:

No cliente --> Ele faz a requisição de um vídeo
No servidor --> Ele pega a url e confere se o arquivo existe, se não existir, começa o download
O download não pára porque depois de +- 30min do link inativo, o youtube expira e começa a mandar outro link para os clientes.

Esse de limite de download, eu nunca vi, procure por php fopen download limit, porque eles utilizam o fopen, e não outra lib especializada, como a libCurl

----------


## alanvictorjp

> Alguém já conseguiu controlar a velocidade com que o thunder baixar os arquivos?
> 
> A opção $download_speed em thunder.conf não faz qualquer efeito alterando!?
> 
> Qualquer valor q colocar continua a baixar em 600Kbps em média...agora pergunto, onde fica esse controle de 600Kbps ???
> 
> Preciso resolver isso pois só tenho 2M de link full pela Oi e se um usuario apenas fizer 4 requisições já era meu link, ainda mais se alguém clicar em um video de 40min, pois o chato é q o thunder só para o download quando o video terminar de baixar, mesmo q o usuário desligue seu PC.


broder resolvi meu problema 80%, postei a resposta aqui nesse topico...
80% pq minha adress list nao ta 'perfeita', mais pra mim, foi solução!
vlw

----------


## Raniel

Dias desses... o thunder em ação.
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/3643/16854529.png

Go!

----------


## jenilson

Alôoo Robertão, Parabens cara pelo post, estou "engatinhando" ainda neste troço de Mikrotik e thunder cache, sofri até lê este artigo, depois consegui configurar e funcionar redondinho o cache full, porém acho que meu server precisa de um cara como vc pra dá uma geral nele, abraço.

----------


## francistomba

Pessoal alguem esta tendo problema com firefox+thunder?
instalei o firefox, e o thunder cache nao quer funcionar no firefox!!!

----------


## Raniel

Faço download no firefox à 1MB/s, pena que não posso deixar este valor na rede.
Dá uma conferida na img:
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/4480/thunderc.gif

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Boa noite pessoal!
> 
> Novidades na análise do tráfego do ThunderCache na rede, olhem a regra de *limite de conexões* ( para quem já instalou) que a quantidade de conexões limitadas deve ter aumentado muito, ou seja, o limite de conexões está limitando o ThunderCache, como explicado em tópico anterior, em um link na parte do apache, não é bom ficar limitando o servidor apache em certas situações onde um processo ocuparia muito tempo para ser finalizado por causa de um ''possível'' funil na rede, isto é, um limite grande a saída de arquivos imposto lógicamente pelo mikrotik.
> 
> *façam o seguinte:*
> 
> Excluam da regra de limite de conexões o ThunderCache, e verão o desempenho melhorar muito do Thunder.
> 
> *Principal sintoma do limite:* páginas que estão cacheadas pelo Thundercache com retardo para serem concluidas e o explorer liberado para outra requisição, falta de abertura de algumas fotos ou demora, barra de status apresenta que a página está concluida mas vc percebe que a página não finalizou, aparecendo com alguns segundos o arquivo que faltava.
> ...


To com esse problema aqui.....abro uma pagina a primeiro da concluido e depois aparece o conteudo......onde altero esse limte de conexões?

----------


## Raniel

Isto é em /ip firewall filter.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

certo mas se eu não limitar o numero de conexões dos meus clientes então não era pra eu ter esse problema.....então porque será que to tendo essa pequena demora na resposta concluida com o conteudo da pagina?

Outra coisa pra quem usa hotspot , onde redirecionam para o proxy pois percebi uma diferença.....

Se vc direciona para o debian no hotspot server profile o web proxy do mk fica zero.
E se vc deixa setado no hotspot o ip do web proxy do mk e la no mk direciona para o debian ele fica trabalhando.

Sera que da segunda forma ele não duplica o cache no squid do debian e no mk?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

No de voces o Web proxy fica zero ou fazendo cache?

----------


## Roberto21

Colega então você tem um problema de resolução de nomes DNS, ou seu firewall não está configurado corretamente, existe uma hierarquia de regras no MK, e isso é essencial para um perfeito funcionamento, o CATV chama de ''firewall decente'' e ele tem razão nessa parte, as pessoas que trabalham com o mikrotik precisam ''compreender'' que um mikrotik bem configurado o funcionamento da rede é infinitas vezes superior, e que a rede pode ser outra completamente diferente com os mesmos equipamentos mas com o mikrotik bem configurado.

Olhem nesse link abaixo o ultimo depoimento dessa página sobre as configurações do mikrotik:

Mikrotik + thunderCache= perfeito... - Página 18

----------


## stevens144

Maximum cache size deixa none.. que ai ele so vai usar o thunder-cache..



> certo mas se eu não limitar o numero de conexões dos meus clientes então não era pra eu ter esse problema.....então porque será que to tendo essa pequena demora na resposta concluida com o conteudo da pagina?
> 
> Outra coisa pra quem usa hotspot , onde redirecionam para o proxy pois percebi uma diferença.....
> 
> Se vc direciona para o debian no hotspot server profile o web proxy do mk fica zero.
> E se vc deixa setado no hotspot o ip do web proxy do mk e la no mk direciona para o debian ele fica trabalhando.
> 
> Sera que da segunda forma ele não duplica o cache no squid do debian e no mk?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Sim com certeza....tenho a certeza qua vc é um profissional fora de serie e agradeço a ajuda que vc me deu tanto em seu tópico tanto me respondendo por msn e me ajudando em algumas duvidas.......é que o thunder ja ta rodando aqui e o que busco agora são algumas "sintonias finas" que eu tenho que faze para melhorar ainda mais o meu servidor.......to lendo de tudo que se pode imaginar tanto aqui como no furum do thunder.....

O mesmo ja esta rodando e cheguei na seguinte conclusão mesmo citado pelo nosso amigo Darklinux3 sobre os tipos de proxy e o melhor para se usar com thunder:

*Proxy paralelo transparente* - neste caso nao tem proxy rodando em seu MK o envio dos pacotes é para um servidor proxy separado. Pode-se fazer o cache full com o patch ZPH ou com a opção de verificacao de conteudo do pacote "X-Cache: HIT" ou ambos.(Utilizo aqui sem problemas todo trafego da porta 80 é redirecionado para o proxy paralelo)

*Proxy transparente* - neste caso o proxy é rodado no seu MK, seja o do menu web-proxy ou proxy.(Fica realmente muito bom nas versoes do MK mais antigas)

*Proxy com hierarquia transparente* - neste o proxy roda no seu MK e também existe outro proxy paralelo. As configuracoes no MK apontam para o servidor paralelo (Parent) onde o cache é armazenado, sem necessidade do uso do cache no MK.(Nas versoes antigas nao utilizei, mas nas 3.xx o proxy parece serializar as conexoes ocasionando uma certa lentidao quando temos picos muito alto de acessos).

o que relatei no meu post anterior é que testei ds duas formas e gostaria de uma opinião de quem ta usando com hotspot o que fica melhor? 

*Proxy paralelo transparente* >> onde o do mk fica desativado sendo desviado pelo server profile do hotspot?

ou

*Proxy com hierarquia transparente* >> onde seta no profile o web proxy do mk e o web proxy trabalha junto com o paralelo.(é que não vi muito sentido nisso)

O que vcs acham que ficaria melhor roberto e stevens?

----------


## Roberto21

Tenho feito vários thunder em Mk que usam o hostpot, o que é necessário é adicionar o ip do thunder ao hostpot e fazer o dst-nat normalmente no NAT, e dessa forma tem ficado perfeito.

----------


## darklinux3

Aqui uso *Proxy paralelo transparente* com redirecionamento por rotas estaticas, ao invés de dst-nat, fica excelente.

----------


## Raniel

> Tenho o thunder sobre o slackware e funciona blz, só que não roda o thunder.php para eu vê o relatório. No mais tudo em paz.


Olá pessoal,
Testando e testando as configurações do thunder para o slackware(sou doente por ele) nesta manhã eu o coloquei para funcionar, como diz o nosso amigo Roberto21, 100%.
O problema citado acima foi completamente resolvido.
Vide imagem.
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/4894/thunderc.png

----------


## osmano807

> Olá pessoal,
> Testando e testando as configurações do thunder para o slackware(sou doente por ele) nesta manhã eu o coloquei para funcionar, como diz o nosso amigo Roberto21, 100%.
> O problema citado acima foi completamente resolvido.
> Vide imagem.
> http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/4894/thunderc.png


Humm, essa não é a versão velha? Tem uma nova em:
Index of /repo

----------


## FernandodeDeus

De qualquer lugar da minha rede que digito o ip do thunder ele abre, como faço para bloquea-lo e só abri-lo de um endereço?

----------


## osmano807

> De qualquer lugar da minha rede que digito o ip do thunder ele abre, como faço para bloquea-lo e só abri-lo de um endereço?


Segundo o forum do thunder:



> by *marcoeloy* on May 6th, 2009, 11:32 am 
> Troque no httpd.conf relativo ao path do thunder:
> Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
> Por:
> Options FollowSymLinks MultiViews
> 
> E a resposta à listagem do diretorio caso não haja o arquivo index vai ser sempre 
> 
> *Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.*

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Sera que tem como criar uma senha de acesso a essa maquina?

----------


## Raniel

> Humm, essa não é a versão velha? Tem uma nova em:
> Index of /repo


Pois é, quando eu baixei a vesão que estou usando, ainda não tinha esta nos repositórios. Mas vou atualizar aqui para vê.

----------


## lelyrock

como atualizo o thunder?
todos os links la sao txt....

----------


## minelli

> como atualizo o thunder?
> todos os links la sao txt....


Só renomear os arquivos tirando o .txt

----------


## raus

> Boa Noite pessoal!!!
> 
> Seguinte, estou sempre procurando ''encontrar pessoas'' que possam ajudar no desenvolvimento do ThunderCache, em mais de 600 contatos que tenho no msn ''só do under''' tenho procurado os profissionais da área específica para nos ajudar, como nosso amigo *Rafael* que conversei com ele no msn ontem *''especialista em PHP*, mostrei o forum do Thunder para ele, o mesmo fez o cadastro lá e ainda não conhecia o ThunderCache, ele prontamente gostou da ferramenta e disse qiue poderia ajudar vendo uma forma de *otimizar o PHP*, então camarada, se você realmente conseguir isso vai ser bom para todo mundo e ajudará nesse tópico que na minha opinião ainda vai render muitos frutos a todos.
> 
> Faça mesmo!!!!!!


estou acompanhando este topico ja tem uma semana, comprei uma maquina pra teste, 750 GB de HD, 4 GB de memoria Dual Core, bla bla bla, aqui tenho na rede mais de mil clientes, vi que essa maquina nao seria muito boa, mais para principio e teste acho q daria para funcionar. consigo instalar o Thunder em paraleo com ip valido aqui, pois nao uso router, o mk que utilizo para rotear, se quiser me adicionar pode adicionar, poderei fazer parte deste projeto, pois tenho algum conhecimento em Mikrotik e Linux, andei meio sumido pq estava com uns probleminhas pessoais, mais quem e das antigas, sab que sempre fui efetivo no forum...

Adiciona ae depois pra gente trocar uma ideia, comecei a mexer com o thunder aqui hj, e estou apanhando um pouco... mais antes de postar, vou voltar e refazer todos os passos para ver se cometi algum erro, ou ve se ja tem alguma pergunta que se iguala a minha... vou dar mais uma estudada antes de postar.

Obs: Estou usando Ubuntu, algo contra esta distro? se nao rodar legal, vou voltar pro debian.

Abraços e Parabens!!

----------


## lelyrock

bem q o thunder podia fazer tb cache do MSN.
aqui na empresa as maquinas tem congelador de hd e nao fazem cache do msn localmente, entao sempre que uma pessoa q tem muitos contatos vai usar msn demorar uns 5 a 10min so pra entrar, se tivesse cache local ou na rede nao demorava nem 1min

----------


## osmano807

> bem q o thunder podia fazer tb cache do MSN.
> aqui na empresa as maquinas tem congelador de hd e nao fazem cache do msn localmente, entao sempre que uma pessoa q tem muitos contatos vai usar msn demorar uns 5 a 10min so pra entrar, se tivesse cache local ou na rede nao demorava nem 1min


?
Isso existe?
Nunca ouvi falar...

----------


## lelyrock

> ?
> Isso existe?
> Nunca ouvi falar...


nunca ouvir falar dos arquivos de cache do msn ou no ato de fazer cache deles??
eles ficam em: c:\Documents and Settings\Username\Dados de aplicativos\Microsoft\MSN Messenger

o problema é q parace q alem da porta 80, o msn se comunica muito com a 443 e outras portas durante o logon, mas o maior trafego fica na 80, entao creio q esses dados devem vir pela 80 e as outras fazem apenas autenticaçao....

----------


## edcomrocha

> nunca ouvir falar dos arquivos de cache do msn ou no ato de fazer cache deles??
> eles ficam em: c:\Documents and Settings\Username\Dados de aplicativos\Microsoft\MSN Messenger
> 
> o problema é q parace q alem da porta 80, o msn se comunica muito com a 443 e outras portas durante o logon, mas o maior trafego fica na 80, entao creio q esses dados devem vir pela 80 e as outras fazem apenas autenticaçao....


 Esses arquivos do cache que o nosso amigo acima fala é dos contatos do msn, sempre que vc loga ele baixa um arquivo que contem todos seus contatos, se o hd estiver congelado como ele disse, sempre ira baixar esse aruivo com os contatos novamente

----------


## lelyrock

isso isso isso!rs
sera q há alguma chance de criar um patch no thunder para isso?





> Esses arquivos do cache que o nosso amigo acima fala é dos contatos do msn, sempre que vc loga ele baixa um arquivo que contem todos seus contatos, se o hd estiver congelado como ele disse, sempre ira baixar esse aruivo com os contatos novamente



aproveitando....
sera que alguem pode me ajudar nesse topico?
https://under-linux.org/f127705-thun...o-5#post416894

----------


## edcomrocha

> isso isso isso!rs
> sera q há alguma chance de criar um patch no thunder para isso?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aproveitando....
> sera que alguem pode me ajudar nesse topico?
> Thunder Cache detalhado - Página 5


Nao sei se é possivel nao, ai no caso só tentando fazer um plugin pra ver, no site do thunder tem ensinando como fazer um plugin, eu tentei fazer mais nao consegui :s,
Sobre o topico que você pediu ajuda ja postei alguma coisa la 

Falow abraços

----------


## raus

> Jul 6 09:10:20 justin kernel: [ 765.912829] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
> Jul 6 09:10:20 justin kernel: [ 765.912829] ata1.00: error: { UNC }
> Jul 6 09:10:20 justin kernel: [ 765.933961] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
> Jul 6 09:10:20 justin kernel: [ 765.933967] ata1: EH complete
> Jul 6 09:10:24 justin kernel: [ 769.654224] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
> Jul 6 09:10:24 justin kernel: [ 769.654224] ata1.00: BMDMA stat 0x24
> Jul 6 09:10:24 justin kernel: [ 769.654224] ata1.00: cmd 25/00:08:b7:0d:0f/00:00:28:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in
> Jul 6 09:10:24 justin kernel: [ 769.654224] res 51/40:00:bd:0d:0f/40:00:28:00:00/e0 Emask 0x9 (media error)
> Jul 6 09:10:24 justin kernel: [ 769.654224] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
> ...


consegui colocar o Thunder aqui, funcionando perfeitamente, adequei o sistema a minha maquina, tal config como memoria, Espaço em HD e tudo mais, agora surgiu estes erros, alguem pode me dar uma dica? o servidor trava e para de responder qd segue estes erros...

----------


## edcomrocha

> consegui colocar o Thunder aqui, funcionando perfeitamente, adequei o sistema a minha maquina, tal config como memoria, Espaço em HD e tudo mais, agora surgiu estes erros, alguem pode me dar uma dica? o servidor trava e para de responder qd segue estes erros...


 Raus, você desativou o orkut do thunder?
Tenta desativar pode ser o orkut e ve se para
Falow

----------


## raus

> Raus, você desativou o orkut do thunder?
> Tenta desativar pode ser o orkut e ve se para
> Falow


 
Orkut desativado desde o principio...
'fiz umas mudanças depois do post, parou um pouco e voltou com os erros, maquina zerada...
vou ver q q agilizo por aqui, mais tarde volto a posta se resolver o problema, e quem ja sab o que e e quiser dar uma força, ficarei agradecido.

----------


## stevens144

aqui to usando o orkut ta ok... mas queria usalo somente para fotos de alta resolucao! alguem tem esse plugin alterado?

----------


## eternal

> aqui to usando o orkut ta ok... mas queria usalo somente para fotos de alta resolucao! alguem tem esse plugin alterado?


No plugin do ortut tem referencia para as seguintes pastas

$domain_small = "orkut/small";
$domain_mili = "orkut/mili";
$domain_klein = "orkut/klein";
$domain_mittel = "orkut/mittel";
$domain_albums = "orkut/albums";
$domain_photos = "orkut/photos";
$domain_medium = "orkut/medium";

Acredito que é só comentar "#" a que você não quer fazer cache, falta só identificar quem é quem

----------


## osmano807

> No plugin do ortut tem referencia para as seguintes pastas
> 
> $domain_small = "orkut/small";
> $domain_mili = "orkut/mili";
> $domain_klein = "orkut/klein";
> $domain_mittel = "orkut/mittel";
> $domain_albums = "orkut/albums";
> $domain_photos = "orkut/photos";
> $domain_medium = "orkut/medium";
> ...


Se comentar, vai dar erro no script, e o loader.php vai travar...

Tem que editar o arquivo e remover as partes que não precisam, quem entende de php é fácil.

----------


## stevens144

Pois é to doido pra faze um curso de PHP... entendo pouco...

----------


## Raniel

Estou desenvolvendo um software aqui em php e estou tendo que aprender tudo como sempre, na leitura.
Onde moro estes tipos de cursos não pitam e grana anda um tanto escaça.

Desculpem aí por sair do propósito do forum.

----------


## stevens144

> Estou desenvolvendo um software aqui em php e estou tendo que aprender tudo como sempre, na leitura.
> Onde moro estes tipos de cursos não pitam e grana anda um tanto escaça.
> 
> Desculpem aí por sair do propósito do forum.


Intão tem até bastante cursos online... com um pouco de tempo da até pra arriscar aprender pela web... vi cursos de 19.90... fora material free que vc acha de quilo...


em questao do plugin se nao me engano os caras fizeram um somente para as fotos de alta resolucao

----------


## raus

Thunder Cache funcionando 4 horas sem parar funciona perfeitamente, :Dancing2: 
depois de este tempo +-, começa a dar pagina em branco nos clientes :Toilet: , ae tenho que desativar a regra que redireciona...

Alguem ja passou por isso poderia dar uma dica?

Tudo configurado de acordo com minhas necessidades e de acordo com o forum, Thunder.php, squid.conf, dentre outras...

Obs: Li o topico por inteiro rsrsrs...

Obrigado. :Adore:

----------


## nsonline

Boa noite Pessoal, sou novo por aqui, nem sei se estou digitando no lugar certo, mais o que eu queria dizer a todos voces, é sobre as configuraçoes do Mikrotik, tenho uma rb1000 aqui para usar como servidor, quando comprei ela, pensei que fosse quase tudo automatico, que com o pouco de conhecimento que sei, conseguiria configura-la e pronto, assim fiz, maissssss: com um link dedicado de 2m full, quando pendurava uns 20 clientes saturava a banda, pesquisando aqui no forum, vi algumas dicas do Roberto21, resolvi entrar em contato com ele, e vou dizer a voces, ele configurou meu Mikrotik com algumas configuraçoes avançadas e virou o bicho, rs :Smile: , alem do loadbalance que ele fez, configurou tambem meu firewall, minha rede virou outra coisa, ta leve e ainda tem as regras de prioridade para os serviços essenciais, ficou um serviço 100% profissional, 
e aproveito aqui a oportunidade de agradece-lo mais uma vez, pela atençao e agilidade, tornando meu pequeno provedor com qualidade de uma grande empresa, obrigado Roberto, que Deus continue te iluminando. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## baldim

Opa, tudo joia? To tendo problemas com o windows update, somente o windows xp não atualiza, ele fica abrindo a pagina e não vai pra frente.... já tentei tudo q é forma, mas ae qdo tiro do proxy ele funciona normalmente, o q pode ser isso???

Obrigado!

----------


## ilhanet

É isso ai, o Roberto é realmente uma pessoa com bastante conhecimento.Ele tb fez o meu serviço e ficou de "tirar o chapeu". Muito bom profissional.

----------


## ricardowz

Estou há alguns dias tentando instalar Thunder, mas sem sucesso.

Acontece que o vídeo pode ser exibido por streaming na primeira vez em que é acessado. Na segunda vez, quando deveria vir do cache, aparece a famosa mensagem "An error occured, try again later". Mas até é possível visualizar o vídeo se esperar ele carregar ou avançando ele, clicando na barra do player. E pelo que pude perceber, o vídeo é baixado novamente da Internet, e não do cache. Na barra de status do navegador até aparece "Aguardando resposta de <IP DO SERVIDOR DE CACHE>"

Alguém já esteve nesta situação? Como resolveu?

Mais algumas dúvidas:
* Na última versão do Thunder é necessário alterar alguma configuração do Apache?
* No thunder.conf, qual a diferença entre usar 301, 302 ou deixar em branco?
* Para usar um diretório diferente de /var/www/thunder para o $cache_dir, basta alterar no thunder.conf ou é preciso alterar mais alguma configuração?
* Qual o usuario e grupo deve ter permissão de acesso ao diretorio do cache? root, www-data, ou qual?
* As linhas de redirecionamento para o Thunder, no squid. conf, podem ficar todas no final do arquivo, depois de todo o resto?
* Lí sobre umas modificações que ocorreram em relação ao youtube. Usando para instalação o arquivo que está atualmente no site do Thunder, preciso realizar alguma outra configuração manual, além do tutorial de instalação?

Estou usando Ubuntu Server 8.04

Desculpa se estas perguntas já foram respondidas. Costumo pesquisar e ler bastante antes de postar perguntas, mas desta vez não estou conseguindo encontrar as informações, me parecem muito fragmentadas pelos tópicos do fórum.

E parabéns às pessoas que desenvolvem o Thunder e obrigado a todos que colaboram, respondendo às perguntas do fórum.

----------


## rodrigomanga

O teu problema eh generico, precisa ver o teu log e ver o q tá acontecendo...

* Na última versão do Thunder é necessário alterar alguma configuração do Apache?
nao

* No thunder.conf, qual a diferença entre usar 301, 302 ou deixar em branco?
301 e 302 são redirecionamentos, se deixar em branco, apesar de ser reescrita a url, nao vai aparecer isso para o cliente.

* Para usar um diretório diferente de /var/www/thunder para o $cache_dir, basta alterar no thunder.conf ou é preciso alterar mais alguma configuração?
aconselho a vc usar links para salvar em outro lugar, senao a parte de configuração vai t dar dor de cabeça

* Qual o usuario e grupo deve ter permissão de acesso ao diretorio do cache? root, www-data, ou qual?
www-data e squid

* As linhas de redirecionamento para o Thunder, no squid. conf, podem ficar todas no final do arquivo, depois de todo o resto?
pode


* Lí sobre umas modificações que ocorreram em relação ao youtube. Usando para instalação o arquivo que está atualmente no site do Thunder, preciso realizar alguma outra configuração manual, além do tutorial de instalação?
precisa ser atualizado o thunder.lst, e tb o squid.conf, vide forum do thunder cache

----------


## Roberto21

> Estou há alguns dias tentando instalar Thunder, mas sem sucesso.
> 
> Acontece que o vídeo pode ser exibido por streaming na primeira vez em que é acessado. Na segunda vez, quando deveria vir do cache, aparece a famosa mensagem "An error occured, try again later". Mas até é possível visualizar o vídeo se esperar ele carregar ou avançando ele, clicando na barra do player. E pelo que pude perceber, o vídeo é baixado novamente da Internet, e não do cache. Na barra de status do navegador até aparece "Aguardando resposta de <IP DO SERVIDOR DE CACHE>"
> 
> Alguém já esteve nesta situação? Como resolveu?
> 
> Mais algumas dúvidas:
> * Na última versão do Thunder é necessário alterar alguma configuração do Apache?
> * No thunder.conf, qual a diferença entre usar 301, 302 ou deixar em branco?
> ...


Ver respostas do mestre acima, porém discordo de algumas delas...Acho necessário sim mudar alguns parâmetros do apache, do squid, do php, mas isso vai de pessoa para pessoa ou de thunder para thunder, um thunder para 800 clientes o apache não poderia ter a configuração default...iria travar...os limites do squid também são importantes, não do squid.conf, ainda o resolv.conf, alguns agendamentos no contrab, mas como disse isso vai de thunder para thunder...mas em todo caso pode considerar corretas as respostas do Rodrigo acima...

----------


## wimigasltda

> * No thunder.conf, qual a diferença entre usar 301, 302 ou deixar em branco?
> 301 e 302 são redirecionamentos, se deixar em branco, apesar de ser reescrita a url, nao vai aparecer isso para o cliente.


Aqui que me veio a duvida, eu alterei o meu mas quando fui lá estava em branco, nem tava 301 302 nem nada. E mesmo assim tava funcionado.

Como somos tomé e o tuto mostrava isso na epoca deixei o 301.

kakakakakak.

----------


## Barone10

Olá grande Roberto , no meu caso já tenho o servidor ubuntu 9.0 server todo configurado já com thunder e os pacotes que necessitam pra uso dele ok ! , meu cenário e o seguinte hoje uso um servidor MK 2.9 com Hotspot+Dhcp+stático e Cache+proxy , Mk ip 192.168.10.1 , e faixa dos clientes referente ip mk 10.1 , eu configurei o Thunder com ip 192.168.10,2 , o problema e o seguinte , servidor MK com 3 placas de redes 1 link adsl 6 megas 192.168.254.254 , a outra Faixa do mk 10.1 e a 3 placa coloquei pra interligar o SRV thunder . Minha duvida e que vi em outro post que posso ligar o thunder >>> mk por cabo cross ou até mesmo no switch , qual seria melhor solução e qual e o nat que eu faria pra todos meus clientes passar pelo thunder cache ? com as regras queue ? , uma coisa eu sei que terei que desabilitar o cache do mk pra não ficar confuso o proxy . abraços se puder dar essa dica ficarei grato .

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Olá grande Roberto , no meu caso já tenho o servidor ubuntu 9.0 server todo configurado já com thunder e os pacotes que necessitam pra uso dele ok ! , meu cenário e o seguinte hoje uso um servidor MK 2.9 com Hotspot+Dhcp+stático e Cache+proxy , Mk ip 192.168.10.1 , e faixa dos clientes referente ip mk 10.1 , eu configurei o Thunder com ip 192.168.10,2 , o problema e o seguinte , servidor MK com 3 placas de redes 1 link adsl 6 megas 192.168.254.254 , a outra Faixa do mk 10.1 e a 3 placa coloquei pra interligar o SRV thunder . Minha duvida e que vi em outro post que posso ligar o thunder >>> mk por cabo cross ou até mesmo no switch , qual seria melhor solução e qual e o nat que eu faria pra todos meus clientes passar pelo thunder cache ? com as regras queue ? , uma coisa eu sei que terei que desabilitar o cache do mk pra não ficar confuso o proxy . abraços se puder dar essa dica ficarei grato .


Meu cenario é identico, porem , qdo logo no servidor thunder, ele até pinga endereços de internet, mas nao ta fazendo cache, onde será que errei, vou refazer agora com debian, vamos ver o q vai dar !

----------


## froyer

> Olá grande Roberto , no meu caso já tenho o servidor ubuntu 9.0 server todo configurado já com thunder e os pacotes que necessitam pra uso dele ok ! , meu cenário e o seguinte hoje uso um servidor MK 2.9 com Hotspot+Dhcp+stático e Cache+proxy , Mk ip 192.168.10.1 , e faixa dos clientes referente ip mk 10.1 , eu configurei o Thunder com ip 192.168.10,2 , o problema e o seguinte , servidor MK com 3 placas de redes 1 link adsl 6 megas 192.168.254.254 , a outra Faixa do mk 10.1 e a 3 placa coloquei pra interligar o SRV thunder . Minha duvida e que vi em outro post que posso ligar o thunder >>> mk por cabo cross ou até mesmo no switch , qual seria melhor solução e qual e o nat que eu faria pra todos meus clientes passar pelo thunder cache ? com as regras queue ? , uma coisa eu sei que terei que desabilitar o cache do mk pra não ficar confuso o proxy . abraços se puder dar essa dica ficarei grato .


Olá amigo.. quanto a usar cabo cross-over dá uma lida neste tudo aqui: TMSoft
O autor, em dado momento fala o seguinte:
"O emprego dos switchs corretamente é vital para evitar os seguintes problemas:
- Colisão, perda por CRC e perda de retorno, comuns no emprego de cabo cross-over"
Gostaria de saber do pessoal com mais experiência se esta informação referente ao cabo cross procede...
Abraços

----------


## adepad

Roberto tenho uma duvida referente a configuraçao do apache2.conf referente ao Maxclientes no meu caso estou deixando em 150 e MaxRequestsPeerChild está em 0, desculpe mas não conseguiu entender corretamente essa configuraçao, então tenho percebido qdo tenho um numero de clientes a internet fica lenta na abertura de paginas, será relacionado a essas configuraçoes, pois estou usando somente um hd, agora estou pensando em por um pro squid e outro para thunder, será que vai ficar melhor?

Desde já agradeço sua atenção

Obrigado.

----------


## terencerocha

pra mim desempenho = banda

----------


## travizpe

> Roberto21


olá amigo, gostaria de saber se poderia me ajudar com isso :

```
The requested URL could not be retrieved
 
While trying to process the request:
 
GET  /membercheck?path=ap3918/streaming/&fname=ap3918500k.wmv&fd=1&dontstream=1  HTTP/1.1
Host: assparade.members.bangbros.com
User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.1; pt-BR; rv:1.9.2.3)  Gecko/20100401 Firefox/3.6.3
Accept: text/html,application/xhtml+xml,application/xml;q=0.9,*/*;q=0.8
Accept-Language: pt-br,pt;q=0.8,en-us;q=0.5,en;q=0.3
Accept-Encoding: gzip,deflate
Accept-Charset: ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7
Keep-Alive: 115
Connection: keep-alive
Referer: [URL]http://members.bangbros.com/intro.htm?episode=ap3918[/URL]
Cookie: __utma=246606488.1817798747.1273374748.1273439302.1273444803.3;  __utmz=246606488.1273374748.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none);   ps7_oneclick=%7Bv7%7Dp3c1c0SWuzqsei6Qw9bpKErQKBY4M9Zl9c5yGfSG63Kz%2FVgkez2Fam9qSjFSbwitiQTiMc1spPI7pV7JgkiHsILH7C96zfoMVGQ7IVk90dgaueGhUpjzNRcIk8o1AcaGFmg0m%2BV8Rx%2Bme31JyeIIikBZVRSWjqymbcTxuCyMeCX2NVMDTq8jg4yCYaI3n8CNtrYt6FZ3ba65eXJ7EwumPw%3D%3D;   bb_support=s%2BSamgj1XhsXL2Yn3GlPcj2rWp4ra68CN1e22SrhQgWe3A1xKX4lJOovgfBuey6FBFpP89Ih%2FhmH0Do%2FUEXXc5miVPFPZdZXhcCFKs0n1HAob1CZlNuaMecTguE6ZkHvgSSIyZXSMTcuu%2F0tsUsSK%2BnikgQu%2FEMYP931WmQ2vKadAZfxl2faER%2F3%2FxOwFAVzIusJDx1cdYv8ADNlZr4wXeeQSlEMw%2BlKHo9Vwpy42mPJf%2FoRYmyFjXoTcjldF5itNr%2BQAV7u1ZmTNMtRFK7fuv4QVMMe%2B0QPVyERaVuJhZz6GA0z3WvZ1s37sf6PwpI7%2B9CLAJEzrQjoxRT5CemFrg%3D%3D;  primeauth=c3BlbmNlcjg6OGpheWpheQ==; landed=1; __utmc=246606488;  __utmb=246606488.22.10.1273444803
 
 
The following error was encountered:
 
* Invalid Response 
 
The HTTP Response message received from the contacted server could not  be understood or was otherwise malformed. Please contact the site  operator. Your cache administrator may be able to provide you with more  details about the exact nature of the problem if needed.
```

 depois de uns dias começou a aparecer isso quando um cliente vai fazer um download nesse site que o mesmo é assinante, quando retido o redirecionamento para o proxy, abri normal sem problemas, o que poderia ser???

desde já obrigado!

----------


## Roberto21

Olá colega!

Me diz qual versão do thunder você está usando ?

----------


## travizpe

estou usando 3.0




> Olá colega!
> 
> Me diz qual versão do thunder você está usando ?

----------


## travizpe

teria como me mostrar suas regras ? estou aqui com ele normal tudo mais, mas ele não entrega na velocidade mesmo total!





> Aqui eu não estava conseguindo fazer o cache full dos arquivos do thunder, por algum motivo nao consegui fazer o dst-nat para o servidor proxy em paralelo (fazia mas nao funcionava) e entao estava utilizando o proxy parent. Utilizo algumas vlans em meu mk depois de um tempo as vlans travavam junto com a navegacao e o mk só respondia se fosse reiniciado. Mudei o sistema, retirei o webproxy do mikrotik, fiz um redirecionamento através de rotas estaticas para o servidor squid com thunder cache, está perfeito e ainda utilizo o sarg já que os ips que aparecem no access.log são dos proprios clientes.
> 
> Mikrotik + Squid 3.0-STABLE8 Paralelo(Rota Estática) + Thunder Cache + Sarg
> 
> Ainda deixei 4mb compartilhado de cache full para os clientes. Está perfeito.
> 
> []´s

----------


## travizpe

porq o queue é thunder, se não tem nenhum criado, no exemplo que passou? porq ai no caso teria que criar um queue type com name= thunder para que o mesmo fosse usado na regra! No caso vc usa o padrão mesmo?





> Pessoal, favor seguuir a risca o que o Roberto postou anteriomente no post, eh depois no MK 3.23, essa eh a minha versão.
> 
> Depois no MK, poe essas regras...
> 
> Conf MK
> #
> / ip firewall mangle 
> add chain=forward protocol=tcp content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=forward-hits \
> passthrough=yes comment="CACHE FULL" disabled=no 
> ...

----------


## wescleywifi

lendo...e acompanhando perfeito topico. parabens Roberto.

hoje estou montando meu primeiro mk + thunder .

Sua Ajuda esta sento otima 

ainda bem que tem pessoas iguais a voce no forum. vlw.

----------


## wescleywifi

ola boa tarde.. eu li as 31 paginas do forum e nao achei minha duvida entao vo perguntar ne. 

meu thunder-cache esta rodando ip 192.168.10.250 mk 192.168.10.253 ai ai normal mas preciso usar ele com PPPEO quendo coloco pppeo em acao navega mas nao passa pelo thunder alguem pode me ajudar por favor.

desde ja obrigado.

----------


## falcaobr

Fucei bastante sobre Squid+Thunder 3, montei um server com duas placas (Link e Rede), instalei tudo conforme as dicas de vários colegas.
Está funcionando o 3.0, tudo beleza, testei colocando o link Internet e saíndo pela rede para meu micro. está fazendo cache tanto no Squid como no Thunder. O Thunder está como transparent. Tenho relatórios do Sarg, do Thunder, tudo pronto pra funcionar na prática.
Mas tenho algumas dúvidas... 

Primeiro, quanto à colocação dele, se seria melhor colocar em "PARENT PROXY" no Mikrotik com (3 placas de rede), que seria assim:

Internet ----> Mikrotik ----> Clientes
|
Thunder (Parent Proxy) do Mikrotik

ou se poderia colocar assim: 
Internet -> Thunder -> Mikrotik -> Clientes, 

1 - Qual seria a diferença destas disposições? 

2 - Como deixar fazendo a limpeza automática do Thunder sem que o mesmo sobrecarregue e fique lento como relatado por alguns colegas? No Squid tudo ok, mas no Thunder? Será que na versão 3 acontece também?

3 - Com relação aos vídeos, também li por aí que o cara abre 10 vídeos e sobrecarrega, estoura o link pois o Thunder fica salvando tudo (o link vai pro brejo)! Não sei se na versão 3 acontece isso? 

4 - Se o cara cancelar o vídeo? O Thunder continua salvando? Li por aí que sim! Na versão 3 acontece isso?

Já esquentei o juízo pesquisando, mas não li respostas muito precisas, pelo menos para meu entendimento.

Pois bem, para colocar da bancada para uso na prática tenho que tirar essas dúvidas, entre outras tantas, mas estas dão pra começar. 

Até doei para o projeto Thundercache e estou fuçando por lá na área de  donators, mas preciso da ajuda dos colegas para estas questões básicas e desde já humildemente agradeço a atenção dispensada.

Obrigado e fiquem todos com Deus.

----------


## Hevymetalboy

Olá Amigo se possivel Gostaria da sua ajuda aqui.
eu montei un thundercache seguindo o tutorial que vc colocou nesse forum aqui funcionou tudo ok só o youtube que fica dando uma mensagem de erro... mas o que eu quero saber mesmo é que o meu link vem por uma conexão via satelite e eu tenho que usar um proxy 193.251.135.101 com porta 8080 em todos os computadores que estão na rede se não eles não navegam com a velocidade do link o que acontece é que se eu deixo com as configurações do proxy no meu navegador o thunder não funciona e se eu desativo as configurações funciona mais a internet fica muito lenta pois ai não estou usando o link via satelete... vc sabe me dizer onde devo mexer pra o thunder fazer cache com as minhas configurações de proxy no navegador ou alguma solução desse tipo ?

----------


## boneco

bom gente ai vai a opinião de quem ja testou e sinceramente não tive sorte com nenhuma verção do thunderCache não testei a 4 mais digo trava muito na hora que funfa não tem para ninguen mais trava muitooooooooooooooooo

----------


## opala

> bom gente ai vai a opinião de quem ja testou e sinceramente não tive sorte com nenhuma verção do thunderCache não testei a 4 mais digo trava muito na hora que funfa não tem para ninguen mais trava muitooooooooooooooooo



Boa noite, estou com uma buxa, meu thundercache é cliente do meu mikrotik, pois não consegui colocar ele em minha DMZ, o detalhe é o seguinte, o meu cliente desse mikrotik quando vai para o cache blz, agora quando ele vai para internet, sai com metade da banda, acredito que o server mikortik está fazendo o controle de banda 2x, mas não sei fazer a regra no mangle para que tudo que ir para o thunder e voltar, voltar sem pegar o controle de banda novamente. Bom gente, não sei se expliquei bem, só sei que to apanhando e quebrando a cabeça com esse trem aqui. Mas sei que vou resolver. Um abraço a todos, fiquem com Deus.

Fábio Napolitano

----------


## osmano807

Anexo 18295http://static1.under-linux.net/images/misc/pencil.png

----------

